# Bella Barista



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Consistently excellent service.Sound and impartial advice given freely. Claudette has always answered all my questions with patience and understanding, and enabled me to make informed choices about purchases. Always delivered on time and as promised. Despite a large volume of business being the supply of high-end machines, she has always made time to advise on items costing a few pounds.

And if you do end up buying a machine from BB, you can be sure that it will have been tested before delivery, and amazingly well packed.


----------



## PIP (Dec 30, 2010)

Agreed - got lots of sound advice - and excellent service. Nice touches - including some additional non- manufacturers instructions with some great tips ( the Italian manual was really poor). Some nice touches too - like I got a shot glass included, and the usual plastic tamper replaced by a proper one! I like the fact the machine was tested out before delivery - had an inspection sheet - and PID parameters pre loaded - top notch.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Purchased my grinder from them. Great service. A fantastic website which I visit on a weekly basis to check out the shiny machines.


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

I plan to visit these in-store tomorrow for all my basic things like a tamper, knockout and jug/thermometer! Wouldn't be surprised if I walk out with a grinder either...


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I don't think I could visit the store without preparing to spend a lot of money! Let us know how you get on.


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

That's what I'm worried about, I just bought my first Gaggia today! I might dent my bank account too much with a grinder, but the local independent down the road from me sells lovely coffee ground on the spot, so I can buy that every few days for now!


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Another satisfied customer here! Ordered a nice new tamper on Sunday arrived first thing Tuesday morning well packaged-- Very pleased!


----------



## dougl (Jan 13, 2012)

I have had several good experiences with Bella Barista. That included purchasing a Rocket from them. The wrong drip tray arrived with it which was very quickly remedied.


----------



## APIII (Feb 5, 2012)

I bought my ECM from them about 6 months ago. Brilliant service. I spent the best part of 3 hours there talking over the various options. Not once was there a sense of a hard sell, or trying to steer towards a favoured brand. Just lots of knowledge and a big enthusiasm for coffee. Best part was getting the machine set up in front of me and some hands on barista training from Claudette! Can't recommend them enough.


----------



## 7tenths (Mar 14, 2012)

Same here, excellent service and good communications (email) all the way. Very inspiring and would seriously consider them for any future purchase.


----------



## dobber (Jun 22, 2012)

excellent company, do what they do to high standards, packaging is fantastic takes ages to get in to the boxes ha ha highly recommended.


----------



## rob1902 (Aug 7, 2012)

I just received my Gene Cafe roaster from BB. Incredible packaging (dobber is right!), additional advice leaflet, some free green beans (they did this as a favour as I phoned and asked for advice). This company deserve their excellent reputation. When my recently acquired 11 year old Bezzera BZ99 (from oldroaster) is due for replacement this will be my first place of call.


----------



## CoffeeExmoor (Mar 10, 2011)

Can only echo all the other good comments about Bella Barista in this thread.

Having done my research into grinders I decided on a Eureka Mignon and rang them on Monday lunchtime. Having spoken to Claudette, who answered all my queries and added more helpful information as well, I placed my order. A huge package arrived just 24 hours later, containing my superbly packed grinder.

Having played with it for a couple of hours, I had a number of additional questions and rang Claudette again today. She patiently gave me all the answers I needed - even offering to take the (now used) machine back if I had the slightest doubt about it. No chance of that!

Well done and thanks Claudette and Bella Barista!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

BB are at the top of my supplier list for customer service, quality, reliability & very good prices.

With their bulk buy on green beans they offer an excellent way for people to learn the roasting process at very reasonable cost


----------



## MichaelSmith81 (Nov 20, 2012)

I got my rocket from them and claudette was extremely helpful, no hard sell, she was happy to discuss my needs and offer her advice. After sales service is also fantastic.


----------



## Marcos (Oct 17, 2012)

I bought my Vario with them, great web store. They have a smart and secure payment metod.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Bought a Gene roaster from BB after seeking advice from Claudette - really knowledgable and helpful. Have been back to buy various accessories. Website is a mine of information.


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

Ordered a Eureka Mignon yesterday and it arrived this morning! Woohoo! Wasn't expecting it to arrive so quickly. Need to get some cheap coffee beans in now to dial in!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I've got about 6 x 500 grams of green beans from the BB December bulk buy which are surplus to my needs because I shared an order from Sweet Marias which I would like to try first.

If you are interested I will put the beans up in the 'for sale' forum. Probably about half price plus postage.


----------



## Godders (Dec 29, 2012)

I enquired about the Eureka Mignon when they were out of stock last week. I got a very prompt response from Claudette advising the lorry was due on Monday (this week) and then on Monday Claudette emailed me again to advise that they had arrived and had been put up on the website.

Placed order and arrived next day.

First class service, wouldn't hesitate to buy from them again.


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

dobber said:


> excellent company, do what they do to high standards, packaging is fantastic takes ages to get in to the boxes ha ha highly recommended.


I just received some Illy cups from Coffeechap and suspect he and the Bella Barista staff trained at the same packaging place









Steve.


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

ronsil said:


> I've got about 6 x 500 grams of green beans from the BB December bulk buy which are surplus to my needs because I shared an order from Sweet Marias which I would like to try first.
> 
> If you are interested I will put the beans up in the 'for sale' forum. Probably about half price plus postage.


Thanks, but I found an old pack of Happy Donkey beans I was given with my other grinder. Not sure how old they actually are but they say best before this August - I've had them for a good few months and they were 'old' then! I'm about a quarter of the way through and I think I'm closing in on the magic number! I'll give you a shout if I do need more though! Cheers.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

The best! I would not buy a new machine anywhere else now!


----------



## chree (Feb 13, 2013)

Another nod for BB here. I bought my Mazzer Mini from Claudette, fantastic service. Email queries were answered quickly, and delivery was very fast, with bombproof packaging!


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

I visited in passing with work after looking for a grinder for a while and left with a mignon,wasn't pushed into anything at all,claudette is fantastic,has plenty of time for you and gives you the pros and cons of anything you are looking at,

Then later when I was looking at buying my expobar off eBay 2nd hand I was a bit cheeky and rang claudette for a bit of advice and she was more than happy to give advice even tho the sale had no benefit for BB infact the opposite as I would have been getting a new one from then which claudette knew,

Highly recommended


----------



## gtanny (Jan 6, 2013)

Ill add another excellent reccomendation for BB to the thread.

i rung through an order for my Eureka Mignon on my lunch break at work and spoke to a very helpful guy (im useless with names) but he was very helpful and took my details (including checking my postcode on google as i keep getting it wrong since moving) after the details were taken he informed me he was going to go pack the grinder up now and he must of been honest as it arrived the next day and very well packaged.

overall, exactly as i was expecting as i have heard nothing but good things about them.


----------



## beanhound (Oct 20, 2010)

Visited BB today and met Claudette.

What a lovely bunch of people! I purchased a Eureka Mignon, and was given a full demo, lots of advice and several cracking espresso's!

Can't praise the service highly enough, I'll be a regular customer for sure.


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

Thought I would take this opportunity to put the spotlight on Bella Barista and in particular, Claudette Porter and her team.

Like many Forumites, I have spent the past couple of months reading reviews, scrutinising feedback and looking at new and preloved machines with the intention of upgrading my home set-up. I based my criteria on the following areas: excellent espresso, simplicity of operation, proven quality machine and manufacturer, build quality and finish, and reasonable investment for the next few years. I also had a budget, but was prepared to consider machines just above the budget figure in that they that might be worth the extra push.

A little knowledge can be a dangerous thing. One day you have set a particular machine in your sights and then the following week you have discarded it in favour of something else. I found it was critical to separate subjective opinion from reality and very quickly I realised it would have to be a machine that met my specific needs (and budget) and one that worked for me. At the end of the process, there were a handful of very good machines that would do the job without compromise, and then the other issues such as finish and so forth, helped me make the final decision.

Once I had reached that stage, I then contacted various dealers in the UK, Italy, Germany and Holland as I was chasing one of two specific manufacturers (Bezzera - model not available in the UK and Rocket). In the end, I went for the Rocket and focused on UK dealers. Claudette was simply brilliant and eclipsed anyone I had previously dealt with. A very competitive deal was struck and I collected the bundle on Saturday. When I got to BB, the machine was on the bench, fully tested. The pressure had been re-adjusted and a few other things taken care of. Claudette wanted me to be absolutely happy with the purchase and assured me it was no problem to change my mind should I prefer an alternative machine.

Needless to say, I'm delighted with my purchases and have the reassurance that I have access to a more than capable supplier who is interested in delivering nothing short of excellence in customer service.


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

Another thumbs here for Bella Barista - especial thanks to Jordan.

He was very patient over the phone with me as I was asking all sorts of novice questions and thinking aloud as my metal train of thoughts gently chugged along its tracks.

I was originally planning a trip to Wellingborough to kick the tyre of a few grinders but as my coffee machine had already arrived I just went on a punt, and a helpful and pragmatic steer from Jordan, and bought directly over the phone. He was even good enough to deliver FOC.

Happy to recommend for first class service.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

I purchased my Verona from Claudette and the service I received was great. She let me spend half a day playing with the various machines that they had on the bench and walked me through each one giving her personal take on each. She then left me alone to play with them, I wasn't pressurised and wasn't made to feel like I'd outstayed my welcome. As a direct result I purchased a machine there and then, they through in a bunch of extras and I purchased a couple of bits as well.

Would highly recommend!

Spence


----------



## MarkB (Dec 18, 2013)

Another happy customer here. Thankful for the initial buying advice and machine set up before taking it away and also for more recent telephone advice from the back room team. Still very pleased with my set up after almost a year, including the Mazzer Mini which is getting slightly negative comments from some.


----------



## dgac (Feb 3, 2014)

I have always had excellent sales and service support from BB. A model for customer service, IMO.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

+1 on BB. My first stop if I'm looking for coffee accoutrements.

DB


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

+2 on BB. Most helpful, knowledgeable and generous with time and advice.

El c


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

I have to agree. Any company that stops things shaking about in large boxes by stuffing the spaces with bags of coffee beans gets my vote.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

BB packaging is legendary. Consistent positive member feedback too.


----------



## chewy (Jan 16, 2013)

Another positive experience of BB. I had some "fun" adjusting my Mahlkonig Vario and thought I needed new burrs. I took it into BB (since they are only a short drive away) and they advised me that it was simply a setup issue despite some minor damage to the burrs.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Big thanks to Bella Barista, Claudette was so incredibly helpful with my IMS basket order, the basket was packaged really well and arrived quickly and they were very competitively priced too.

Top service!


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Bought a Eureka Mignon grinder from Bella Barista last week. I had checked out their website and they were showing out of stock in the colour that I wanted (gloss black), so I phoned then up and spoke with Claudette. She said that they were expecting a shipment in and to give then a call on Monday to double check that the delivery had arrived. Well it had, so I placed my order on the website, but not before Claudette upgraded my delivery from an economy one to a next day and at no extra charge. Very pleased.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I must admit I just take economy delivery when ordering from BB as it always gets to me next day anyhow (though to be fair I'm only 50 mile away)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

m4lcs67 said:


> .....but not before Claudette upgraded my delivery from an economy one to a next day and at no extra charge. Very pleased.


They do that quite often - great customer service.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Agreed, I can't say enough good things about them


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Hi there

I have been looking at the ecm machines and I'm thinking of hopefully aquiring a decent machine in the next year or so I was thinking of rocket initially but the more I look at the ecm the more I like them what made you choose?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Anyone heading to the open day at BB on Saturday?

I see DaveC is doing a demo on the new CBR1200.

Think i might pop down and have a nosey and say hello.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Anyone heading to the open day at BB on Saturday?
> 
> I see DaveC is doing a demo on the new CBR1200.
> 
> Think i might pop down and have a nosey and say hello.


Didn't know it was on.....


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Nor me, just having a nose on the site and spotted it.

Some new fancy machine on show also.

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/demo-day/


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Nor me, just having a nose on the site and spotted it.
> 
> Some new fancy machine on show also.
> 
> http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/demo-day/


Presume they have used their mailing list to generate interest for it .


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Saw they posted it on Facebook too


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I might have a nosey down, after all they're not normally open on Saturdays. They've also got their new showroom (well from the last time I was there anyhow). I never got an e-mail though


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Geordie Boy said:


> I might have a nosey down, after all they're not normally open on Saturdays. They've also got their new showroom (well from the last time I was there anyhow). I never got an e-mail though


 It was buried, slightly, and so easy to miss, as a 'launch day' in their May newsletter with the email header 'Green Beans have arrived'.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Thinking if i do go, i should take the wife or leave the wallet at home, either one will stop me spending cash.....

So much to choose from on the website!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Maybe take the wallet AND leave the wife at home?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Now that's just dangerous!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

froggystyle said:


> Now that's just dangerous!


Ha ha! Probably true!


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Phil104 said:


> It was buried, slightly, and so easy to miss, as a 'launch day' in their May newsletter with the email header 'Green Beans have arrived'.


Aaaaah yeah. Now I've spotted it. Thanks


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Rats! It's my eldest's birthday. Would have loved to have met some of you guys.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Rats! It's my eldest's birthday. Would have loved to have met some of you guys


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Obnic just realised who your avatar is. It's been haunting me for a fortnight. BH 'legend'!!


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

@thecatlinux







that's a good haunting. 'Love all the people'


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

So is anyone planning to go tomorrow?

I am keen to see Davecuk on the gene 1200.

Be nice to say hello to other forum members.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

If it was closer to me, I'd have called in.

It's too far to justify unfortunately..


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> So is anyone planning to go tomorrow?
> 
> I am keen to see Davecuk on the gene 1200.
> 
> Be nice to say hello to other forum members.


Yeah...I've decided to go!

See the Gene see the V10

Possibly see me cock up a Kilo of greens....aaaah


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Would love to but am on a flight back from Spain :-(


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> Possibly see me cock up a Kilo of greens....aaaah


I doubt it....


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> Possibly see me cock up a Kilo of greens....aaaah


Sounds like you're challenging us to distract you


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Would you not be better roasting them?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Can't let it pass - had a great experience ten days ago buying my Mignon with Marco at BB and then have just spoken with Claudette - and isn't she amazing - everything that everyone on the forum has experienced and reported on, and more. She made me feel good, too, just talking with her.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Have just ordered an Espro Toroid 12oz milk pitcher from Bella and while they were the cheapest out of everywhere I looked the p&p for a small item like that (£5.99) was a bit steep in my opinion. Blimey, I paid that for the delivery of my Mignon grinder. And to add insult to injury it was a 3 to 5 day service. £5.99 for a next day and I could have understood it. Suppose i'll have to suck it up!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yes you will..


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

give BB a ring. They usually lower the postage for smaller items


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

m4lcs67 said:


> Have just ordered an Espro Toroid 12oz milk pitcher from Bella and while they were the cheapest out of everywhere I looked the p&p for a small item like that (£5.99) was a bit steep in my opinion. Blimey, I paid that for the delivery of my Mignon grinder. And to add insult to injury it was a 3 to 5 day service. £5.99 for a next day and I could have understood it. Suppose i'll have to suck it up!


I ordered the same thing and it arrived in 24h. Didn't find it any cheaper anywhere else for total price either.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

From memory when I spoke to Claudette she said they send everything next day, they just say 3-5 days to give done leeway


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Just checked my green beans' order that arrived yesterday. One bag of Columbian Yellow Bourbon was missing with a bag of Ethiopian Yirgacheffe put in by mistake. Rang and spoke to the ever helpful Jordan. My Columbian will be delivered tomorrow and he kindly told me to keep the Ethiopian even though I was happy to pay for it.

Another example of the consistently excellent customer service from Bella Barista.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

The key word there being consistently, no easy thing to achieve in any business so hats off to the bb team once more.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I know we are to be balanced in our appreciation of good equipment sellers but once again I feel that Claudette has gone way further than she needed in the way I've been looked after just recently. And I think the key word is 'again'. This is not a one of thing with these guys. I'd be very confident in vouching for them.


----------



## destcc (Aug 13, 2014)

Got my r58 from them, got free cups and beans! Wonderful!


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

Recently went to BB to look for a new set up, the service was first class and Claudette was not just a good sales lady but passionate about what she sells, i left with a Verona and Eureka Mignon, but after about 2 weeks into my new purchases i realised that the Mignon was not the grinder for me, so phoned Claudette and explained that i was not getting on with it too well, she ran through some of the grinders that could suit me better and with out any prompting she offered to do a cost for cost swap, but that i could go away and have a read up on the grinders suggested and to make sure it was what would suit me best, i phoned back the next day and i went to collect the new Zenith 2 days latter, not only did i get to swap the grinders over but was given a few more bags of beens to help season the new grinder in









it is very rare and refreshing to come across this level of customer service.


----------



## Jason T (Sep 8, 2014)

Placed my first order with them this week and they'll certainly be on my preferred buyers list.

I ordered a few d'ancap cups and they were wrapped very well and in a large box with the wotsit type packaging, I couldn't see the cups breaking even if the box was used as a football.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Have wondered over the last couple of weeks where our resident BB Roadie (DaveC) has gone, then noticed this morning that BB are opening a roastery and from the 18th you can buy there own blend on the site!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=852096461497909


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

That I suspect will be Steve Peel roasting not DaveC


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh yes i have met Dave....

I should have said, guess he has been busy setting up the roastery...


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Tried some of the early blend beans a couple of weeks back and not bad at all. No indication of what the blend was other than a long discussion with both Rodney and Claudette about how they were getting on with the new venture. Was dropping in a return part from the Gene roaster and whilst I did, of course end up buying some additional greens (extra kilo of the mexican from the bulk buy), motta jug etc. that was not the purpose of my visit nor was I pressured into buying anything at all.

I was returning a cracked roast chamber that has already been replaced following a call to Jordan. Emailed a photo to confirm where cracked although whole roasting chamber had already been despatched via overnight DPD courier; no issue no fuss and could not have been more helpful. This really is the difference between them and others; passion in what they do yes, but looking after the customer and after care is where to me they truly excel. When I explained I would need to order a new centre baffle as had managed to pull the retaining circlip of the sweeper off, Claudette disappeared and came back with two for me just in case !!

Gushing, maybe but am equally quick to point out faults to businesses which do not hit what should be a minimum level of expectation ( my wife sais its an age thing, I say its just me being pernickety!)

John


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Visited BB last week & purchased my Expobar Leva DB. They bench tested it & programmed the PID before it took it away.. Claudette was charming & very knowledgeable. Got a goody box thrown in as well. I have rang them up a few times since, regarding my new machine, & they are always there to give advice/support. 10 out of 10


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Oh yes i have met Dave....
> 
> I should have said, guess he has been busy setting up the roastery...


Nope, just been busy with other things and other projects.....I don't work for Bella Barista, although I might do some work for them and others from time to time (but it's only a hobby). So not really had the chance to spend much time on the forum. I am retired and 2 not quite teenage kids you know, so plenty of stuff to do that's not coffee, roaster or grinder related. Their Birthday last week took some planning as well...but was good fun.

Roasting is something I suggested BB should consider and discussed in detail with Rodney some time ago, I was up there today to return some test equipment, have a look at the Roastery (and roasters) and meet Steve Peel....The roasting (and the hard work to set up the roastery) is all him and I am sure you will enjoy the coffees he produces. He has the right passion and level of experience to really deliver some interesting and excellent coffees.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Another shout out for the service from BB.

I needed a new clump breaker for my Mythos which may sound quite grand but is a flexible strip of plastic about 1" long so not a huge part or something that BB are going to get rich and retire on.

A few emails with Jordan to ensure that I get the correct version of the clump breaker and I have one winging its way to me.

Thats the second item Ive needed for my Mythos and both times BB have delivered

Great service if youre spending 3K or just a few quid


----------



## Zakalwe (Oct 19, 2014)

I purchased a Expobar Leva machine from BB, placing the order on a Saturday. On Monday I rang them to add a couple of items. Marco was very pleasant on the phone and had to check a couple of things. He promised a call back at 9:30, and bang on the minute the phone went. He was knowledgeable and very thorough. I got the feeling that he was more than happy to answer any questions that I might have had and that he would have spent as long on the phone as needed. A marked difference from some retailers!

The kit arrived the next day, very securely packaged. Included was two packs of beans from their new roastery for me to try.

An excellent buying experience from a company that appears to genuinely care about their customers.


----------



## andypiggins (Mar 15, 2014)

I ordered a tamper, mat, jug, knock box and some Puly Caff on 30th November. I was contacted extremely quickly to let me know that the tamper wasn't available to despatch, but that everything else was ready to go. I cheekily asked if I could get a bag of their Gaslight blend if I agreed to have all of the items sent in a single package when the tamper came in, a request that was happily agreed to. A couple of days later, the parcel arrived containing not one, but two bags! Everything was really nicely packaged and arrived in perfect condition. The coffee is delicious too.

Bella Barista are definitely going to be at the top of my list next time I'm looking to buy anything.


----------



## icnoble (Nov 25, 2014)

I can't really add anything to what has already been said. The customer service has been faultless during me dealings with them over the last 7 years.


----------



## urpert (Mar 22, 2012)

More excellent service here. I mentioned this site and was rewarded with next day delivery and a bag of Gaslight. Will definitely be going back and recommending to friends!


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

Excellent service on both occasions I've used them. Quick responses to emails, Claudette is great to talk to on the phone. I was surprised to see a little box of extras with my new machine and it's such a little thing to get a couple of cups and some coffee but it makes you feel good about your decision to order from them


----------



## JekylL_VIW (Feb 13, 2015)

A fantastic service. Claudette was very helpful and friendly over the phone. Equipment arrived quickly and well packaged. There was an item short but one quick phone call and within the hour I'd received a message to let me know the missing item had been dispatched and would be here the following day.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

JekylL_VIW said:


> A fantastic service. Claudette was very helpful and friendly over the phone. Equipment arrived quickly and well packaged. There was an item short but one quick phone call and within the hour I'd received a message to let me know the missing item had been dispatched and would be here the following day.


What did you get??// F

Being nosey


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mignon...


----------



## JekylL_VIW (Feb 13, 2015)

mremanxx said:


> What did you get??// F
> 
> Being nosey


Rancilio Silvia, Eureka Mignon and a few smaller bits and bobs to get it all going.


----------



## Kevin29 (Mar 1, 2015)

I would also thoroughly recommend Bella Barista. Customer service is excellent and the range of brands extensive.


----------



## bscott (Mar 8, 2015)

We spent a very enjoyable afternoon at Bella Barista with Claudette who explained the various options and took us through making our first proper espresso.

We came away proud owners of a new coffee machine, grinder and goodie bag.

Highly recommended.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

I am going to visit them next month with a view to taking a Rocket home with me.

Really looking forward to it.

I have purchased a few things from them and they have been brilliant. My first Zenith arrived broken after being dropped in suspect in transit. They sent a courier to my house with a new one, and he took the old one away. So no waiting for one to be collected and sent back, and then having to stay at home and wait for the new one. This was very much appreciated as we were moving house the same week so I was beyond neurotic









Aaron


----------



## greenm (Oct 27, 2014)

Another big recommendation for Bella Barista, I brought a Profitec 700 from them which developed a low pressure fault, when they sent the machine back after repair the courier dropped it at some stage during its journey and dented the side of the machine and ruined the internals so badly you couldn't even run coffee through it!! I got on the phone to them and within an hour Jordan arranged for a brand new machine to go out to replace the dropped unit!! Best retailer I have ever dealt with bar none and the staff are truly passionate about coffee!!


----------



## squiggs1982 (Oct 29, 2011)

Further praise from me. New Zenith 65e delivered earlier in the week. Claudette was fantastically helpful and everything delivered next day. No complaints whatsoever.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Well they've done it again.

Just spent nearly three hours with Claudette, Rodney, Jordan and Chris. My Vesuvius is singing, revised steam wand and cam fitted, seals replaced, water sensor tuned. Stories and recipes traded plus plenty of advice on the move to Switzerland (Rodney has houses out there). It was like meeting friends.

First time I've seen their new showroom too. So many machines on display.

I can say after repeatedly testing it, that their aftercare is truly in a class on its own.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Obnic said:


> Well they've done it again.
> 
> Just spent nearly three hours with Claudette, Rodney, Jordan and Chris. My Vesuvius is singing, revised steam wand and cam fitted, seals replaced, water sensor tuned. Stories and recipes traded plus plenty of advice on the move to Switzerland (Rodney has houses out there). It was like meeting friends.
> 
> ...


Did you take any pics of the various operations. Got a couple of extra days of next week. Might head down of they're open


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Bella Barista are open 0900-1500 Good Friday if you feel the urge


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Xpenno said:


> Did you take any pics of the various operations. Got a couple of extra days of next week. Might head down of they're open


Oops no. Was far too busy gassing, looking at roasters (big and small), drinking coffee, and eating chocolate covered espresso beans. Sorry.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

I will be there (probably at the start of the day) for my first ever visit and for a gawp at all the shiny shiny...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

ajh101 said:


> I will be there (probably at the start of the day) for my first ever visit and for a gawp at all the shiny shiny...


Don't know whether to recommend leave your credit card or take it.

Dangerous but great (like most wonderful things).


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Don't know whether to recommend leave your credit card or take it.
> 
> Dangerous but great (like most wonderful things).


Always take the credit card...because you can pick something up immediately....If you don't you are left with a folding chair, flask of hot tea and a set of Binoculars at the letter box waiting for the courier.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Finally met the lovely Claudette. Mentally bought a new Unica machine. Tried a couple of cups of coffee. Actually bought some Temp Tags and a new group head gasket. Made a mental note to pop back when my numbers come in...


----------



## Zimmerman (Mar 19, 2015)

I spoke to Claudette for about 20 minutes yesterday, she was very generous with her time, informative, patient and not at all pushy.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Yet another vote for Bella Barista!

I finally managed to visit Claudette and the team and had a fantastic time. Claudette was very patient and took a lot of time to talk me through everything.

Once I finally decided, the machine was bench tested and I was sent on my way with a massive grin and a bag of goodies.

Really can not recommend BB enough.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

aaroncornish

Is that the Profitec 700 in your signature or a different machine?


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Sure is. Picked it up on Friday.


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

I've only just realised that Bella Barista is only 5 minutes from my house! Been to the shopping court loads of times but it's tucked away and can't believe I was unaware of its existence.

Anyway, popped in this morning, only bought some beans but what a great shop. Could spend ages looking at the machines and could also spend a fortune. Well worth a visit if nearby.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Jedi oh said:


> I've only just realised that Bella Barista is only 5 minutes from my house! Been to the shopping court loads of times but it's tucked away and can't believe I was unaware of its existence.
> 
> Anyway, popped in this morning, only bought some beans but what a great shop. Could spend ages looking at the machines and could also spend a fortune. Well worth a visit if nearby.


Oh dear, your poor wallet! You are a very luck soul


----------



## greenm (Oct 27, 2014)

Aaron - Whats your favourite bean through the pro 700 then from the beans BB gave you, My fav. is milk buster, when I first tried gaslight I thought it was a bit too light for my tastes but it is definitely growing on me (perhaps I need a better grinder to get the best from them)


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

aaroncornish said:


> Oh dear, your poor wallet! You are a very luck soul


Tell me about it. Looking forward to trying the coffee. That'll be it for now. Need to start saving my pennies!


----------



## Bottier (Apr 10, 2015)

I bought my first bit of proper kit from Bella Barista on the strength of this thread, I decided on a Mignon and wasn't let down in the slightest. Standard delivery was upgraded to next day courier service and they chucked a free bag of beans in too. Once I've settled on a machine I'll be using them again for sure.


----------



## richn (Apr 27, 2015)

Visit to Bella Barista today to look at DB machines - upgrading from a much loved/abused Silvia. Claudette spent well over an hour humouring me and providing excellent insight and guidance looking at the machines. I was thinking about the Alex Duetto initially, but at her suggestion added the Verona, R58 and Profitec 700 to the list. Claudette also suggested I rethink my stance on HX machines, which I'd dismissed, but further discussion around my desire to drink more espressos (the Silvia is not consistent enough with my mediocre skills), stuck to the DB machines.

I've ended up going for the Verona (very excited to get that delivered on Weds, I'm now like a small child on Christmas eve), and looking forward to seeing what I can do with it! I cannot speak highly enough about Claudette's advice, she was patient and happy to provide honest opinions on the machines. I'll definitely be using Bella Barista when I can afford to upgrade my grinder to match!


----------



## Zimmerman (Mar 19, 2015)

richn said:


> Visit to Bella Barista today to look at DB machines - upgrading from a much loved/abused Silvia. Claudette spent well over an hour humouring me and providing excellent insight and guidance looking at the machines. I was thinking about the Alex Duetto initially, but at her suggestion added the Verona, R58 and Profitec 700 to the list. Claudette also suggested I rethink my stance on HX machines, which I'd dismissed, but further discussion around my desire to drink more espressos (the Silvia is not consistent enough with my mediocre skills), stuck to the DB machines.
> 
> I've ended up going for the Verona (very excited to get that delivered on Weds, I'm now like a small child on Christmas eve), and looking forward to seeing what I can do with it! I cannot speak highly enough about Claudette's advice, she was patient and happy to provide honest opinions on the machines. I'll definitely be using Bella Barista when I can afford to upgrade my grinder to match!


Very useful post for me - thank you. I've had my Silvia for about five years and will be upgrading to a DB machine this summer.

i upgraded my Rocky grinder to a Eureka Zenith 65e last week and I'm loving it. I dealt with Claudette on the phone, she was very patient and helpful, I'll be going back to BB for my DB machine.


----------



## chyobrian (Apr 26, 2015)

vintagecigarman said:


> Consistently excellent service.Sound and impartial advice given freely. Claudette has always answered all my questions with patience and understanding, and enabled me to make informed choices about purchases. Always delivered on time and as promised. Despite a large volume of business being the supply of high-end machines, she has always made time to advise on items costing a few pounds.
> 
> And if you do end up buying a machine from BB, you can be sure that it will have been tested before delivery, and amazingly well packed.


like I got a shot glass included,


----------



## richn (Apr 27, 2015)

You're welcome! How is the Zenith? I'm going to upgrade my grinder once I have given my bank account time to recover... I'd definitely recommend going to BB to check out the machines in person, apart from anything you'll get to drink a fair amount of great coffee!


----------



## Zephyr (Apr 19, 2015)

Hey guys, does anyone know when Rocket R58 will be back in stock ?? and I assume they stock V2.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You would be best to call BB and ask them when its back in stock.

Yes its the V2.


----------



## Zimmerman (Mar 19, 2015)

richn said:


> You're welcome! How is the Zenith? I'm going to upgrade my grinder once I have given my bank account time to recover... I'd definitely recommend going to BB to check out the machines in person, apart from anything you'll get to drink a fair amount of great coffee!


I'm really enjoying the Zenith - huge upgrade from the Rocky. I'd love to get along to BB though it will be a major treck from Cumbria.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Unbelievably good service from Bellabarista once again. My second hand Giotto was purchased originally from BB but the extra instruction book got lost somewhere along the way. I emailed Claudette yesterday to ask if she could send me a PDF. She said, no, she couldn't do that but she would pop one in the post last night. It arrived this morning! It's a very useful document and I'm glad to have it in addition the makers user manual.

It's only a small thing I know but so impressive!


----------



## Larzzus (Apr 29, 2015)

Another notch for Bella Barista this morning. Claudette spent about 20 mins discussing my needs and the various options available for espresso machine and grinder and I've bought an Expobar Leva DB and Zenith grinder combo, hopefully delivered before the end of the week. Very excited.


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Popped into Bella Barista this morning in my quest to buy a grinder. Jordan could not have been more helpful, gave me a demo and made me two delicious espressos. I've now made my mind up to buy a Mignon, and even better, the wife has said she buy it for me as an early birthday present.

Love this shop, it's so nice having it on the doorstep so I can get a regular hit of coffee porn!


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

richn said:


> Visit to Bella Barista today to look at DB machines - upgrading from a much loved/abused Silvia. Claudette spent well over an hour humouring me and providing excellent insight and guidance looking at the machines. I was thinking about the Alex Duetto initially, but at her suggestion added the Verona, R58 and Profitec 700 to the list. Claudette also suggested I rethink my stance on HX machines, which I'd dismissed, but further discussion around my desire to drink more espressos (the Silvia is not consistent enough with my mediocre skills), stuck to the DB machines.
> 
> I've ended up going for the Verona (very excited to get that delivered on Weds, I'm now like a small child on Christmas eve), and looking forward to seeing what I can do with it! I cannot speak highly enough about Claudette's advice, she was patient and happy to provide honest opinions on the machines. I'll definitely be using Bella Barista when I can afford to upgrade my grinder to match!


Hi Richn.

Great to see you've gone for a Verona from BB. I did exactly the same yesterday, and had a couple of hours of Barista 'hands-on' with Marko, as Claudette went away on hol the day before. I, like you, felt like Santa had come. My upgrade was from a Gaggia New Baby - my first foray into espresso - which I'd had for only a few weeks anyway.

I'd be interested to know what clinched the Verona for you over the R58, Duetto and Profitec, and what you like best about the Verona now you have one. I didn't catch from your post, what grinder you have.

Forum member MrShades said to me in a PM that he hoped I'd bought a can of stainless cleaner. I too wish I had, but I'd never heard of it and no-one at BB mentioned it while I was there.

I think we ought to launch a Verona Owners' Forum, and have just started a thread asking for administrator advice on how to do that









Tony.


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

teejay41 said:


> Forum member MrShades said to me in a PM that he hoped I'd bought a can of stainless cleaner. I too wish I had, but I'd never heard of it and no-one at BB mentioned it while I was there.


That was probably the Tableau mousse. It seems to have been discontinued and BB can't get it any longer, but these people still list it, Mortens of Ilkley

Alternatively there were some other suggestions for cleaning a while back on a previous thread here.

I just use a damp ordinary microfibre cloth, seems to do the job.

Jane


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Amazon also list the Tableau mousse although currently out of stock.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tableau-Stainless-Chrome-Cleaning-Mousse/dp/B004FVJFQ0


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Just ordered a can from Mortens. Will report back when /if it arrives.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

That was also recommended to me by DavecUK but it's like hen's teeth. Tableau don't make it any more, but they seem to have something that may be similar, but not marketed as being for stainless steel , but rather "multi surface" IIRC.


----------



## krabster (May 29, 2013)

would always recommend, great servicing as well!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Try Mortens, mine turned up with no problems.


----------



## AL1968 (May 3, 2015)

Try a very small amount of baby oil on a micro fibre cloth rub in polish off, no streaks. This was recommended to me by a professional cleaner who was contracted to clean our house after the ceilings were replaced. Further cleaning tips available on request!!


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Sent Claudette an e-mail asking a question (can't even remember what I asked) 4 years ago. Just got a read receipt today.


----------



## salty dog (Jun 6, 2015)

I suppose that in a way I am preaching to the converted since most of the people on this forum have good words to say about Bella Barista. However, I would just like to say that my son and I went there yesterday to buy a machine, grinder and associated accessories.

I am something of a novice, but my son, a member of this forum knows rather more, but nevertheless Claudette took it all in her stride and meticulously went through all my options, let me try machines, explained processes and made me feel really at ease, and as importantly, ensured that I bought the machine that was right for me. In the end I bought an ECM Barista, Mazzer mini electronic and a host of accessories like shower screens and filter baskets. It is going to be great learning how to get the best out of it all, but I was very much left with the impression that Bella Barista were right there behind me if I needed advice or if something went wrong. I was particularly impressed with the fact that I was allowed to 'play' with the machine that was to be mine and that it was checked over in front of me, and that I was able to try a range of grinders with the same beans to get an idea of the effect that quality of grind has on flavour.









All this contrasts markedly with a manufacturer whose premises I visited a few days beforehand and who gave the impression that retail/domestic customers like me were really very small potatoes and that the machines were far more important than the coffee that came out of them.

It is a sad fact of life that there are still retailers about who do not adhere to the motto that the customer is always right: when they lose business and customers then they could do no better than visit an establishment like this to see how professionals do it.

Judging by other posts by other people I am quite sure that any Coffeeforums member would have a similarly rewarding experience.


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

I'm the son mentioned above.. totally echo what me dad said - top marks for Bella Barista and Claudette. Lovely to see people selling on service and quality. Big thanks particularly from me for getting the e37s out of the roastery for me to further test my bigger burrs are better hypothesis, and as dad says - once he'd chosen a machine she insisted on getting that actual machine out, checking the boiler and PF pressures and then letting it warm up whilst arranging all their demo grinders next to it on our own bench to try with the same beans so we could make a grinder decision on the actual machine we'd be taking home.








from me! @bellabarista

(no affiliation, not paid by them, got no discount etc etc.. )


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Great review, and I've seen this disparity of attitude so many times in so many incarnations. Makes you wonder why some people bother to open their doors to the public if they aren't going to treat them with the right attitude like Claudette and BB do.

I've never been to visit them and only ever bought a set of cups by post from them, but the endless good reviews tell their own story.

Would you mind if I make a suggestion however? It might be kind to ask a mod to remove the







from your title as it sort of looks like it's going to be e negative thread about BB which is the exact opposite of your intentions I know


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Done - OP please let me know if this needs reversing!


----------



## salty dog (Jun 6, 2015)

The Emperors ''Kill' is now removed!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Personally, I think the expression "The customer is always right" is a load of old baloney, something I don't think you need to subscribe to it in order to deliver excellent customer service.

But I'm just picking up on that one thing, It's good to hear again about BB's excellent customer service, and great to see a business with such service at the heart of its business model.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

pwalker said:


> The Emperors ''Kill' is now removed!


Oooh, now here's an interesting little snippet of info I picked up off the TV programme QI.

Apparently the thumbs down meant the gladiator was to stay down on earth and thus alive. The thumbs up meant kill and send up to the heavens. Don't blame me if that turns out to be wrong, it'll be Stepehen Fry's fault.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm one of the converted that OP mentioned above!!I

I have purchased from BB on a number of occasions over the last few years and irrespective of whether it's been a £1200 espresso machine or a tuppenny ha-penny gasket the service has never been anything other than first class.

They are friendly, knowledgeable and efficient. They offer realistic advice** that is tailored to your specific need / budget and I know that they would rather advise you buy nothing than have you buy wrong. After sales support is second to none my opinion.

Only this week I arrived, unexpected, at the BB showroom in the midst of a personal coffee crisis that was none of their making. Despite there being no sale in prospect, Claudette could not have been more helpful. One hour of her valuable time and two cups of coffee later I left&#8230; crisis over.

Be warned....... I will return!!

** The customer is not always right but they politely explain to you why you could be wrong!

I suppose you could call that education?


----------



## salty dog (Jun 6, 2015)

OK - poor choice of expression perhaps. Better to say something along the lines of the customer is the focus of their business, except that that sounds a bit like an marketing man's spiel. Whatever, I am tired of going to retail premises where my presence as a customer is treated as a hindrance rather than the reason why they are there, and it is so refreshing to find a business that is so customer focussed.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Out of interest which manufacturer did you visit before?


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Might be a little unfair to name the other in these circs?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

It seems to be common here to think it unfair to 'name and shame' retailers who give bad service. I cant understand that opinion myself, all businesses are well aware of a customers ability to access the internet and complain about bad service. Such reports give a leg up to those businesses that choose to give great customer service and damage those that dont, and as such should in the long run create a better pool of business focused on making their customers happy.

Not giving these reports actually does a disservice to the community who are less knowledgeable about how each business treats its customers.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'm all for naming and shaming. Retailers get a bit of an easy ride on here sometimes


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

In a sense, Bella Barista (who offer an excellent service) haven't got much competition.

That is because the coffee equipment industry is still firmly geared to supplying the trade, and most of those that are also open to the public do so as a bit of an afterthought. Bella Barista are one of the few that have their business model focussed for the coffee enthusiast.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> I'm all for naming and shaming. Retailers get a bit of an easy ride on here sometimes


Agreed, only issue is when its a forum sponsor!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Then thats a question of how much you want to allow commercial interests to silence opinion...

If someone has a really bad experience with a retailer who sponsors they cant just be told to keep schtum in case the forum loses money... well they can, but there isn't much of a moral argument of support there.


----------



## salty dog (Jun 6, 2015)

Sorry, I don't want to say directly, but it probably isn't too difficult to work out.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tell me by pm and I promise not to tell anyone else...!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The reason naming and shaming is frowned upon is that if we allowed it then we would be flooded with guests signing up and slamming retailers.

There is no way of validating these claims and on at least 70% of the claims I have personally investigated (as I often follow up to get both sides of the story) I find that there are underlying factors that are not mentioned - which when made clear - add perspective and balance up the argument - often in favour of the retailer.

This stance applies whether or not a retailer is a forum sponsor.

Forum advertisers stand on their own merit - not bought merit - as the dealings are between members and the retailer.

Where there are continual or serious failings or allegations we will address these with the forum advertiser.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> I'm all for naming and shaming. Retailers get a bit of an easy ride on here sometimes


He never referred to a retailer!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

salty dog said:


> All this contrasts markedly with a manufacturer whose premises I visited a few days beforehand...
> 
> It is a sad fact of life that there are still retailers...





coffeechap said:


> He never referred to a retailer!


Potato, potato


----------



## salty dog (Jun 6, 2015)

I was careful with my choice of words.

In using the word 'manufacturer', that is just what I meant. However, in the next paragraph I then went on to make a more general point about some

retailers, and not necessarily those in the coffee market. The whole point of the post was to say that Bella Barista were good, very good.

Nevertheless, let me tell you what happened. I was in the market for a new machine and I wanted to see what my money would buy me. There is no substitute for actually getting your hands on stuff. I made an appointment with the sales manager of this manufacturer, but due to exceptionally heavy traffic I was delayed on the day, but had taken the time to phone ahead to say that I would be late.

After a wait of at least 10 minutes in a bleak reception area I was taken on a whirlwind tour of the manufacturing facility which finished up in the training area of the facility. Here was a range of the company's machines and I was made a poor cup of coffee on one of them. I was not encouraged to 'play' with the machines and when it came to a brief discussion with the sales manager I felt two things:- 1) He didn't seem very 'au fait' with the retail prices of his machines, and his knowledge of how his machines compared with the competition was sketchy to say the least. Two qualities which I would have thought were bread and butter for a sales manager. Furthermore, the overriding impression of the visit was that it was the features of the machines that was important, not the end product, the quality of the coffee they could produce. Needless to say I didn't buy one of their machines!

So, there we are; make of that what you will!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The are good at manufacturing machines and bad at selling them?


----------



## salty dog (Jun 6, 2015)

Who am I to say? They certainly didn't do it for me, but then I was one retail customer, not a chain of coffee houses.


----------



## chewy (Jan 16, 2013)

My first large purchase from Bella Barista and couldn't be more pleased with the service from Marko and Claudette


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Ooo just noticed this thread, went down this week after a severe case of "upgraditus" and even though I was pretty dead set on what I wanted, Claudette still took the time to show me around and make the coffees on the machine I was after. Top stuff and I forgot to say thanks when I left as I was being helped carry the stuff into the car and didn't return back to the office.

So.. thanks Claudette!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Having read razorlites comments above thought would offer thanks to Jordan who the other evening kept the place open (5th November) 15 minutes past closing as I was getting snarled up in the weird parking arrangements of the residents of Olney, having already dealt with the M1!

No one else left in the place and even though he had the hopper for the Mythos out and ready, took the time to open it up / check it over with me for any issues and then ask if there was anything else I needed ( clump crushers now hopefully on order)

Once again, above and beyond especially given I didn't realise the date until the way home.

Thanks again

John


----------



## PuFFaH (Aug 21, 2015)

I am one of those customers company's generally hate but the team at Bella Barista are a cut above the rest. They answer all correspondence quickly and seem genuinely pleased to help. I feel I can buy with confidence from Bella Barista.

Trev


----------



## thanasisnas (Sep 11, 2013)

I ve asked them a question about my Compak grinder burrs. They never bothered to answer.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

thanasisnas said:


> I ve asked them a question about my Compak grinder burrs. They never bothered to answer.


I'm surprised! How did you ask? By email or phone? If the former, give them a bell.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Ditto above.

Other than the fact that their computer sometimes emails me to confirm an order three weeks after they have delivered it I cannot fault the service I have had from BB over the past 5 years.

Give them a ring, they do not bite.


----------



## DC63 (Jan 16, 2011)

Superb service from BB, marko and Claudette are so helpful nothing is ever too much trouble 10/10.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Ordered a CCD from them ... instead a drip jug turned up .... Previously ordered a OPV valve, that didn't fit and they never sent out an adaptor that they said they would.

so I gave them 3 stars on trust pilot

within 1 day of the review, BB contacted me and righted all the wrongs, let me keep the jug, sent out the CCD and a free bag of coffee

every company makes mistakes or misses something from time to time, but a great company like BB make amends with excellent customer service.

thanks BB


----------



## dancing james (Nov 29, 2015)

Marko and Steve have been great at keeping me informed as to where things are at with a new purchase. Really great advice, and also suggesting alternatives.

Very pleased with the whole experience and would thoroughly recommend them to anyone else.


----------



## Zimmerman (Mar 19, 2015)

Right up there with Apple as providing the best customer service I've ever encountered.

As helpful when I was buying £10 accessories as they were when I bought QM Verona.

Absolutely superb company.


----------



## Andythepole (Mar 17, 2016)

Went there to see what all the fuss is about, can honestly say the service was impeccable, their stock is massive and I was taken through all the options with seemingly no preference on their part what I get, just that I am happy with what I choose, was great to play with all the machines in one place, a very good idea as I had set my heart on one option and came away with something completely different having played with them a bit. Rodney also made me and my wife a few coffees to show us some tips and the differences too so was overall a very nice (and wife friendly) experience with a company that clearly prides itself on the level of service is provides. I'm normally the type to buy as cheap as I can but most machines new are the same price (unless you buy from a dodgy supplier who will likely not honor guarantees, or would be hard to work with as they are based overseas) so if buying in the UK, I highly recommend going to see them if you can, the trainline isn't too far from them and if you are spending north of a grand on kit, you might as well make the pilgrimage to make sure you get the best for your buck.


----------



## Richandsweet (Mar 14, 2016)

Very surprised to be let down by them today, ordered before 1pm, so that, as they advertise, the item would be posted today. I paid for overnight service, but have just had an email saying it won't be here till Monday. £350 spent on a grinder and accessories so that entertaining this weekend we could have the best from my Piccino, and they won't be here in time. If I had known I would have ordered from elsewhere.

update:

apparantly the warehouse made an error which was corrected, but the email was sent out anyway. No corrective communication was made until I queried the issue, unfortunately in a very bad mood (!!).

The grinder was sent out overnight and arrived at 16:50 on the Friday afternoon.

so thanks to Bella Barista for putting it right, but I am still disappointed in the upset and annoyance their communication caused.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Richandsweet said:


> Very surprised to be let down by them today, ordered before 1pm, so that, as they advertise, the item would be posted today. I paid for overnight service, but have just had an email saying it won't be here till Monday. £350 spent on a grinder and accessories so that entertaining this weekend we could have the best from my Piccino, and they won't be here in time. If I had known I would have ordered from elsewhere.


Did you ring them when you got the mail?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Richandsweet said:


> Very surprised to be let down by them today, ordered before 1pm, so that, as they advertise, the item would be posted today. I paid for overnight service, but have just had an email saying it won't be here till Monday. £350 spent on a grinder and accessories so that entertaining this weekend we could have the best from my Piccino, and they won't be here in time. If I had known I would have ordered from elsewhere.


Don't be too disheartened, you'll need to season the burrs on a new grinder to get the best out of it anyway. Your guests will be more impressed with the results if you invite them back in a couple of weeks when it's settled in and you've mastered it.

If you've paid extra for overnight and it didn't get despatched then give them a call. Their customer services it first class, I'm sure they'll resolve this to your satisfaction.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Richandsweet said:


> Very surprised to be let down by them today, ordered before 1pm, so that, as they advertise, the item would be posted today. I paid for overnight service, but have just had an email saying it won't be here till Monday. £350 spent on a grinder and accessories so that entertaining this weekend we could have the best from my Piccino, and they won't be here in time. If I had known I would have ordered from elsewhere.


Did you ring them when the email came through? Might be worth a quick call.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Maybe they are losing the plot, I phoned this AM, was told the guy was busy and would ring me back. It's now 5pm and no call received, why promise what's not going to happen, all this does is demean their reputation.

Ian


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Are they at London coffee festival? Could mean they've left helpful but not useful cover in the shop?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Excuses don't enhance their reputation, the London coffee festival is a once a year event, regular customers are a companies life blood.

Ian



Missy said:


> Are they at London coffee festival? Could mean they've left helpful but not useful cover in the shop?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Eyedee said:


> Excuses don't enhance their reputation, the London coffee festival is a once a year event, regular customers are a companies life blood.
> 
> Ian


I'm not making excuses, I'm asking a question. I've no experience with or of them beyond what I have heard here.

I'm musing aloud. Often at big events messages don't get passed on, or are missed in chaos, or put aside until quieter.

Apologies for daring to make a suggestion that might be helpful. Clearly it wasn't, and I hope your company at the weekend aren't too disappointed that you are not in a position to share your new grinder with them.

Missy.


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Surprised to hear this. But I guess they're only human. And we all make mistakes. I sometimes find it more important how companies rectify these mistakes. So as others have suggested, give them a call and give them the chance to put this right. Hopefully they can for you.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I once managed to make three fire trucks to come to my work. Things happen... Why not call back tomorrow, you might even get a discount as an apology. Maybe he was indeed crazy busy?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Richandsweet said:


> Very surprised to be let down by them today, ordered before 1pm, so that, as they advertise, the item would be posted today. I paid for overnight service, but have just had an email saying it won't be here till Monday. £350 spent on a grinder and accessories so that entertaining this weekend we could have the best from my Piccino, and they won't be here in time. If I had known I would have ordered from elsewhere.


 @bellabarista are members of this forum, and have an impeccable reputation as far as I'm aware. I'm sure they will be more than happy to resolve any problems you may have.


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

Eyedee said:


> Maybe they are losing the plot, I phoned this AM, was told the guy was busy and would ring me back. It's now 5pm and no call received, why promise what's not going to happen, all this does is demean their reputation.
> 
> Ian


Unfortunately that has been something ive experienced too. But be careful Ian, voicing a negative experience led to outrage amongst some members who certainly hadnt had that experience. Eventually the thread was deleted.

i have also had good experiences so i'll mention that too.

its certainly a place id like to visit either way.


----------



## PaulL (May 5, 2014)

I have been a loyal customer for about 10 years now, sometimes they are busy, sometimes short staffed, dealing with bean packing, occupied by an event, all sorts of things that ebb and flow. BB have always looked after me which is why you see loyalty expressed in posts like mine. Of course they are not perfect and neither are we as customers but my own experiences with other vendors would not see me defect even if I can't talk or get a reply to an email at a given time. Rodney, Claudette and team are good people.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Eyedee said:


> Excuses don't enhance their reputation, the London coffee festival is a once a year event, regular customers are a companies life blood.
> 
> Ian


And you get more customers by attending festivals and getting out being seen ... I have also fallen foul to the order before 1pm and get it the next day failure ... And wrong items turning up. However their customer resolution is second to none. I can pretty much guarantee my next machine will again come from them, as I know if I have issues they will solve it.

they are a small team that do a lot more than just pack boxes, so the odd mistakes do happen


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Richandsweet said:


> Very surprised to be let down by them today, ordered before 1pm, so that, as they advertise, the item would be posted today. I paid for overnight service, but have just had an email saying it won't be here till Monday. £350 spent on a grinder and accessories so that entertaining this weekend we could have the best from my Piccino, and they won't be here in time. If I had known I would have ordered from elsewhere.


Not wishing to continue with this epic, but would you do us all a favour and let us know when eventually your grinder turns up. I totally understand your frustration in this department. I bought a coffee machine 2 years ago and it was being delivered by TNT. I am on the limit of how far the van can get before it runs out of time and even though I paid fro nest day, three days in a row, the van went back to the depot with it on. I then arranged to drive to the depot to collect. When I got there, it was on the van! By the time I got home (35 miles away) there was a card through the door and this was a saturday morning. I eventually got it on the Tuesday! Chin up!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Right, I did not join in this thread, because if I had, it would have looked like I was sticking up for BB regardless. I have spoken with Claudette, simply because there are two sides to the story. Without going into details, the item was delivered the next day, and was always going to be. The client has spoken to Claudette and once again all is well in the Garden of Eden. I have waited for said person, to visit this thread and put matters right, but, after a couple of days he has not done that (yet), hence my comments.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

If it's me you're talking about, yes I have spoke with BB.

Nothing has changed in the effing Garden of Eden and yes again, you are sticking up for BB, please read post No 155 from Bongo as predictability strikes once again.

My gripe was that I phoned, was told someone would get back to me, then nothing. I had to email my thoughts to them and make a further phone call before actually speaking to anyone.

The comment about not receiving a call back is still relevant and I didn't feel it necessary to further comment on the subject. ------END

Ian


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Eyedee said:


> If it's me you're talking about, yes I have spoke with BB.
> 
> Nothing has changed in the effing Garden of Eden and yes again, you are sticking up for BB, please read post No 155 from Bongo as predictability strikes once again.
> 
> ...


Where did I mention your name? I was referring quite clearly to the chap who ordered a grinder and paid for next day delivery. You want to calm down Ian. If you are going to blow fuse over a non returned phone call on a day when half the staff are away alan event, then you want to reflect on the important things in life.

You are way off the mark calling me for sticking up for BB. You want to learn to read for starters......and if Iwas BB, I would tell you to take your enquiry and stick it where the sun don't shine.....maybe it is just as well I do not work for them then......classic keyboard warrior


----------



## Richandsweet (Mar 14, 2016)

Updated info re grinder problem posted in original post

thank you for all your comments


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

The thing about BB for me is that they now feel like friends. Oh they're human just like me, and mistakes can happen but they do much more than just sell and ship gear.

Claudette connected me with the forum, DFK41 and DaveCUK, Rodney gave me a tonne of advice on Switzerland and Swiss property just before I moved here, and Jordan is right now helping me fix a pin leak in the Vesuvius piping. Every time I have visited I have stayed for ages because they entertain me like I am a long lost sibling. I drink their coffee, eat their chocolate covered beans, and talk their ears off about everything from skiing to grinders.

If you annualized my spend with them over the time I've known them I'm a lousy client. Two machines and two grinders over ten years. But they treat me like a friend.

I'll shamelessly stick up for them. These fellows are some of the nicest, most helpful, stand-by-their-products people I know. Nobody is 100% infallible. It's how they make things better that counts.


----------



## PaulL (May 5, 2014)

Interesting as ever talking with BB this week when I ordered my Ceado E37s, I know that from time to time they will get someone call with the kind of attitude demanding immediate attention on a part or piece of advice when the caller hasn't even bought the equipment from them, then if they don't give the perfect advice immediately the person will sometimes go straight to the forum and give them a bad name. They can't legislate for (non) customers like that and the damage is done even if they are not at fault. I expect every vendor on this forum or others can tell similar tales and I wouldn't have that level of patience. It's why as customers in a specialised hobby/pastime we make a choice between small customer-focused retailers who we want to trust in long-term and we will return to them loyally because we want them to stay in business for our future needs and support or we just play the remote-buying game like we do with phone cases, electronics consumables etc.

I first bought from BB in 2006 when choosing a Brewtus II, it had some problems and they helped me switch to an Izzo Alex MK2, they did not have to. They helped me upgrade to a Duetto MK2 later down the line, they did not have to, they helped me with spares when occasionally needed, many things across the years. My story is quite common I believe. And I know that unfair criticism hurts them because they care and they try.

The flip-side is some other vendors who did not give a sh*t, for example when I bought a Macap 4 years ago, switched it on and it locked. Unknown to me one of the 3 lower-burr screws was lose and jammed as soon as I tried to grind, the vendor did not want to know. I bought cleaning products from a well-known online coffee vendor that stripped the chrome off some of my equipment without warning, they did not want to know. More examples I could talk about.

I learned just as we learn in any pastime that there are people we want to deal with even if they cannot answer exactly when we want or something goes wrong and if we react by walking away and spreading the word about our unhappiness then we shouldn't be surprised if we find them gone one day and leave us to the sort of vendors who treat us as cattle. We see it on every high street with small businesses closing down, I saw it a lot in hifi and with bicycles too.


----------



## zuluafonu (Dec 3, 2015)

I think these guys are on a loooong vacation. I've sent them 2 emails to [email protected] the first on March 17th and the second on April 20th. Still no reply...


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

zuluafonu said:


> I think these guys are on a loooong vacation. I've sent them 2 emails to [email protected] the first on March 17th and the second on April 20th. Still no reply...


That's a long time. I've notice that sometimes they just don't reply to emails, whether this is because those emails are getting "lost" or because they are just not interested or can't answer what you are asking I am not sure, so they ignore it. Like I said, I don't really know. It happened to me before, but then again what I was writing wasn't that important or relevant. If I had an answer from them, bonus.

Saying that, Bella Barista has never ever failed to answer an email from me when the content was relevant and important, (related to a query or item which I bought from them for example). They are normally answered next day or a week at most, in my experience.

If your matter is important, I wouldn't hesitate to give them a ring.

Good luck!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

zuluafonu said:


> I think these guys are on a loooong vacation. I've sent them 2 emails to [email protected] the first on March 17th and the second on April 20th. Still no reply...


What did you ask em


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Maybe try phoning?


----------



## brymstone (Apr 18, 2016)

zuluafonu said:


> I think these guys are on a loooong vacation. I've sent them 2 emails to [email protected] the first on March 17th and the second on April 20th. Still no reply...


I myself contacted them enquiring about some grinder about a week ago but no response from them either.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

brymstone said:


> I myself contacted them enquiring about some grinder about a week ago but no response from them either.


Was it one they sold ?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Just a suggestion, is it possible they have a problem with the [email protected] e-mail account and are completely unaware of it?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> Just a suggestion, is it possible they have a problem with the [email protected] e-mail account and are completely unaware of it?


Its happened to me.

Most of stuff sent to that address seems to go to Towability. I have come to think that maybe it doesn't always get passed on.

Best keep contact with Claudette or Marko direct to their own personal addresses


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

When i had an issue with E10 i mailed Marko direct, always got a fast response, failing that pick up the phone and ask for a personal mail address.

To many people these days rely on mail, phone has been around for a long time, use it.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> When i had an issue with E10 i mailed Marko direct, always got a fast response, failing that pick up the phone and ask for a personal mail address.
> 
> To many people these days rely on mail, phone has been around for a long time, use it.


If you're advertising an email address you should make sure it's monitored, but things could be going to spam filters etc so I wouldn't necessarily take a lack of response as being indicitive of poor service.


----------



## zuluafonu (Dec 3, 2015)

Thank you for the suggestions!

In the first mail I asked them to confirm whether the Ti burrs that come with Eureka Olympus 75E they sell are the same with those in the Mythos 1 Clima Pro. In the second I asked about a cheaper shipping alternative of their green coffee bulk purchase as their current and only option to Romania is 46£.

Meanwhile I found the answer for the first issue.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

try these instead

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> try these instead
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]


Marko with K btw...


----------



## zuluafonu (Dec 3, 2015)

Thank you again!


----------



## PaulL (May 5, 2014)

Claudette is not in this week I believe


----------



## Mark7 (Apr 28, 2016)

Wondered why my email question regarding a new machine had not been answered all week, will try the phone!


----------



## Dan430 (Apr 29, 2016)

I've ordered my machine with them on 26th and till now its still pending, sent them a few emails and FB messages, also went unanswered. Wonder what happen to them. Shortage of staff? can't try the phone as I'm international buyer. please let me know if any of you went to the physical shop or called, please enlighten us what happen to them!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Could it be out of stock or if you look at the page before this one may assist as people do take holidays and there is a national holiday coming up this monday?

As you have not mentioned what you ordered would be hard for us to comment further as we only seeing what you see on their website.

Been to the store lots most recently last thursday and they are usually very good both in person and by phone which I would wholeheartedy suggest you use to call them ( an expensive machine has got to be worth a small percentage of the cost for a call to clear this up)

Welcome to the forum by the way and perhaps you woudl like to pop into the new forum members section and tell us a little about yourself and you coffee journey so far?

John


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

I ordered some gaskets from them a month ago and nothing's arrived - fortunately they were just spares as I'd fitted the last one I had. More fortunately it was only £7. and I used Paypal


----------



## Dan430 (Apr 29, 2016)

johnealey said:


> Could it be out of stock or if you look at the page before this one may assist as people do take holidays and there is a national holiday coming up this monday?
> 
> As you have not mentioned what you ordered would be hard for us to comment further as we only seeing what you see on their website.
> 
> ...


I ordered Profitec pro500 and the item is not out of stock (last unit) and its status on my orders are "pending" but i did not pay. emailed them and no response, yeah i suppose people in charge of online sales is on holiday. I'm not in a hurry for the item, but I've heard good reviews about them and I've live chat with marko before which he is very helpful. Would wait for their replies next week i suppose!


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

I ordered a gasket and IMS shower screen on Monday afternoon and received both on Wednesday. Only ever had fantastic service from BB.


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Dan430 said:


> I've ordered my machine with them on 26th and till now its still pending, sent them a few emails and FB messages, also went unanswered. Wonder what happen to them. Shortage of staff? can't try the phone as I'm international buyer. please let me know if any of you went to the physical shop or called, please enlighten us what happen to them!


I go into the shop most weeks as its only down the road. It's a busy place (includes Towability). The phones ringing constantly and staff always on the go. That said, they're always very welcoming and helpful. They seem to take the time to interact with customers, which is why I'm surprised to hear of such stories. Hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## Dan430 (Apr 29, 2016)

Jedi oh said:


> I go into the shop most weeks as its only down the road. It's a busy place (includes Towability). The phones ringing constantly and staff always on the go. That said, they're always very welcoming and helpful. They seem to take the time to interact with customers, which is why I'm surprised to hear of such stories. Hope you get it sorted soon.


Great to know!! yeah I'm suppose they are pre-occupied and short staffed because of long weekend ahead!! i'll wait till next week for them to reply me. as I'm from malaysia so i don't have the privilege to pop in or make a call (Expensive call). so might as well wait for their response. Thanks for letting me know they are busy as bee in shop!! Cheers guys!


----------



## Nickaus (Apr 30, 2016)

Has anyone had experience with international shipping with Bella Barista? Keen on getting a machine and grinder shipped to Australia.


----------



## Dan430 (Apr 29, 2016)

Nickaus said:


> Has anyone had experience with international shipping with Bella Barista? Keen on getting a machine and grinder shipped to Australia.


*UPDATE

Yes just got FB message from them to clarify my pending status, apparently is my browser fault (Maybe i enable block pop-ups) which did not bring me to payment section. yes even on non working day they replied and i get to re-order my Pro500 and now it says processing. Perfecto!!

Btw nick im ordering to singapore, coz i heard very good feedback about them and they repack the package too which makes it even more protected. with BB ur in good hands and when in doubt use paypal (They guarantee you).

Great espresso on the way!!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Personally I think Bella Barista is great. They honestly care about you, and will do their best to help you out. What we, customers need to understand sometimes, specially when dealing via long distance, specially emails, is that we don't know how busy they are. Thankfully, they are kind and professional enough to try to do their best in answering them. I can't rate them highly enough. They have great pre and post customer services, which are second to none.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Glad you got sorted out and was about to point out your order was pending as you had not paid when read the later post, looks like you a little furhter down your coffee road. Might be worth bearing in mind though that they don't work weekends and a national holiday on Monday, so very little going to happen as far as despatch goes till at least Tuesday.

John


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

sent to ''Contact Us''

I wish to order an 18g ridged basket

why do i have to log ALL my personal details BEFORE you will give me the shipping cost

not happy....!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

yardbent said:


> sent to ''Contact Us''
> 
> I wish to order an 18g ridged basket
> 
> ...


Presumably so they know where they are shipping to?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

yardbent said:


> sent to ''Contact Us''
> 
> I wish to order an 18g ridged basket
> 
> ...


https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/delivery-information/

Then order from somewhere else

http://coffeehit.co.uk/vst-18g-ridgeless-filter-basket?gclid=Cj0KEQjwmKG5BRDv4YaE5t6oqf0BEiQAwqDNfCKyVDdCsIzl3v3wwd9R_nWskm2tLSEyo1iqscNUVxIaAi1K8P8HAQ#fo_c=1166&fo_k=f592fcac0c57e17dcffdf78925a1a852&fo_s=gplauk

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/vst-filter-basket

http://shop.squaremilecoffee.com/products/ridgeless-vst-basket

https://londiniumespresso.com/product/174-vst-18g-ridge-less-basket?lang=en

You options are limitless - well almost


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Mrboots2u...thats a thorough answer. I am looking for a good value tumble dryer. Would you mind doing some research for me


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> @Mr boots 2 u...thats a thorough answer. I am looking for a good value tumble dryer. Would you mind doing some research for me


https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=good%20value%20tumble%20dryer


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jlarkin said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=good%20value%20tumble%20dryer


Did I miss the ! off again?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> Did I miss the ! off again?


I thought that was some lovely research on good value tumble dryers!

I want a pink tumble dryer that makes tea. Any eager researchers?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

yardbent said:


> sent to ''Contact Us''
> 
> I wish to order an 18g ridged basket
> 
> ...


Create an account?


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Missy said:


> Presumably so they know where they are shipping to?


not really

many websites just ask for your postcde for a ''shipping quote''

they DONT NEED my email address to do this....


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Then order from somewhere else
> 
> http://shop.squaremilecoffee.com/products/ridgeless-vst-basket


THANKS - with free shipping too.....


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

yardbent said:


> not really
> 
> many websites just ask for your postcde for a ''shipping quote''
> 
> they DONT NEED my email address to do this....


All you need to do is to type the postcode. Just follow those steps:

- Go to the BB website;

- Click on a product;

- Add to basket; (repeat this and above steps util you have what you need in the basket);

- On the left hand side of the screen, in the "Estimate Shipping and Tax" section, type your post code;

Optional: Chose your delivery method. There is even an "Update Total" button so it adds all up for you.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Missy said:


> I want a pink tumble dryer that makes tea. Any eager researchers?


That's one for Dragons Den I think.

Or perhaps you just specified a bloke!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hahaha brilliant @Obnic ! Trouble with a lot of pink tea-making dishwashers is the noise. If you initiate the tea function during or immediately following the dishwashing cycle they tend to make a strange whining sound!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

hotmetal said:


> Hahaha brilliant @Obnic ! Trouble with a lot of pink tea-making dishwashers is the noise. If you initiate the tea function during or immediately following the dishwashing cycle they tend to make a strange whining sound!


I have a (mechanical) dishwasher as the pink one didn't come supplied with any instructions (I blame the manufacturer) I'm intrigued about its use as a tumble dryer... Where exactly would I shove the wet clothes?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

That's a towel holder. ..


----------



## Dan430 (Apr 29, 2016)

pessutojr said:


> All you need to do is to type the postcode. Just follow those steps:
> 
> - Go to the BB website;
> 
> ...


Yup! i see nothing wrong with it either!! before my order been playing around with the shipping cost and all and it works flawlessly! not sure what OP was struggling about!!


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

pessutojr said:


> All you need to do is to type the postcode. Just follow those steps:
> 
> ..Hope that helps.


thank you. noted for future use

must admit i didn't see that facility......


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Just want to say how great I think bellabarista communication has been from my point of view.

I ordered a grinder yesterday and it was delivered today in the AM.

Had confirmation emails detailing my purchase and an email with my tracking number.

I also had 2 texts from them telling me it had been dispatched and also telling me the name of the driver and what time he would be here.










I hope I never need to use the 3 year warranty, but its given me peace of mind.

Well boxed, to the point I think it could have been dropped form a height and the contents would have been intact.

Very impressed


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

Likewise here. I've bought two machines, two grinders and countless bits from BB over the last couple of years, really can't fault them. Order something online, get confirmation, turns up exactly when they say it will. I remember Claudette ensuring that my Grinder was sent out for next day delivery, despite me ordering it at about 4pm (clearly sensed the caffeine soaked eager buyer in me!)

Any problem I've had with anything, they've owned it, dealt with it, and solved it.

Dare say they're not perfect, but my personal experience of them is that they're pretty darn good!


----------



## 2cvhound (May 2, 2016)

I have just ordered and taken delivery of a Rancilio Silvia from Bella Barista. Claudette could not have been more helpful with my queries. I would not hesitate to order from them again as they have been professional and helpful throughout, which is getting to be a rare experience these days!


----------



## caramel (Jun 22, 2016)

Echoing what everyone else is saying but buying from Bella Barista couldn't have been a more pleasant experience. Claudette was happy to chat away on the phone to me and I never felt rushed at all. She made sensible suggestions based on what I had told her and having now taken delivery of the equipment I couldn't be any happier with it.

I won't hesitate to buy from BB again.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

It's not all good - I am still awaiting a response to my email - originally sent end of May (and a 2nd chaser last week).

It's only following up on Warrantee transfer so not a biggie.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

@Drewster - call them - it should be sorted in minutes


----------



## Robin.Gill (Jun 26, 2016)

Fantastic service and no complaints. I will deffinatly purchase from them again without hesitation. I spoke to Claudette about the grinder I was thinking of buying and she was very knowledgeable and happy to chat away. Excellent customer service. I only paid for regular deliver but I received my new Mignon grinder less than 24 hours later inc set of spare burrs and 3 year warranty which you don't get anywhere else. A nice touch and bonus was a bag of beans from their own roastery in the box. Can not recommend enough based on my first experience.


----------



## gilbertgrape (Aug 11, 2016)

I just bought my ECM from them and it's been fab so far - arrived about 24 hours later, beautifully packaged and some free coffee thrown in. I did however buy a bottomless PF to go with which seems a bit tarnished, so will need to get that replaced. Hopefully that goes smoothly (not worried judging by the feedback here!)


----------



## DevonStan (Sep 19, 2016)

Not a lot more to add to what's already been said.

New ECM machine and a grinder to go with it.

Claudette did lean slightly towards a cheaper grinder than the one I eventually went for as well as recommending the the cheaper of two ECM options (she said the Technika's thicker casing wasn't worth the extra £300...so definitely no attempt to "upsell" if that's the word).

Helpful throughout...including the question of the machine being delivered with the, apparently, newly redesigned drip tray which doesn't have a hole/fittings to facilitate drain kit installation. (BB haven't yet had a reply from ECM so am hoping the matter will be resolved in due course. I supposer if the matter just gets ignored then I might have to express slight reservation but we're not at that point as we speak). They did promise to include a spare group gasket too...which wasn't actually there...but, hardly the end of the world. I'm still pleased to have dealt with them.


----------



## colb16 (Feb 22, 2016)

Just wondering if anyone knows if bella barista have any sales, waiting to buy a new grinder and was thinking that maybe on black friday there may be some deals around


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Not really what they do, they offering the e8 at a decent price at the minute, think it's £1100 which is a big saving on other prices about at the minute.


----------



## DevonStan (Sep 19, 2016)

I would be expecting prices to rise rather than fall. Claudette, unsurprisingly, mentioned the relative strengths of the pound versus euro etc when explaining the recent £50 increase in price of the Eureka grinder that I bought last week.

It came as no surprise to me. Whether we can all blame Brexit is not for a mere minion like myself to query?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

colb16 said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows if bella barista have any sales, waiting to buy a new grinder and was thinking that maybe on black friday there may be some deals around


 @foundrycoffeeroasters.com have grinders e8 at the lever day with great discount


----------



## thriftwood (Jan 13, 2016)

My machine melted its fuse holder on Friday morning - The dogs spotted my quivering lip and made for cover







. Called BB around midday and spoke to Jordan who said he'd try and fit it in that afternoon. Dropped it off around 3pm and it was fixed by 4:30. (the main live connector hadn't been crimped properly which had caused it to arc and take out the fuse holder) All back to normal at the house by Friday evening and the dogs have come out of hiding and are happily back in their beds. I also managed to stock up on some more greens while I was there. Great service.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

All in a day's work for BB by all accounts. Do they sell doggy treats?


----------



## thriftwood (Jan 13, 2016)

No doggie treats visible - but in fairness the dogs were in hiding so they weren't there to plead their case. I did have a very nice Eccles cake from the bakery round the corner while I was waiting but I wasn't going to share that . I'm sure there were doggie treats opcorn:at home later once I'd had my caffeine fix.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

thriftwood said:


> My machine melted its fuse holder on Friday morning -
> 
> Called BB around midday and spoke to Jordan who said he'd try and fit it in that afternoon. Dropped it off around 3pm and it was fixed by 4:30. (the main live connector hadn't been crimped properly which had caused it to arc and take out the fuse holder
> 
> Great service.


This is one of the main reasons why I bought my grinder from them and not bought it slightly cheaper from overseas.

What a royal pain in the chuff that would've been to have to send it back otherwise, and how long you would have gone without the necessary equipment.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> ... Do they sell doggy treats?


Don't know about that but they do give away chocolate covered coffee beans. Yummy.


----------



## CoseleyKen (Oct 12, 2016)

Morning All

Well I collected my Quick Mill Verona and Zenith Olympus 75E TiN on Friday and I have to say how impressed I was with the time and attention afforded me by Marko and the other members of staff. I arrived at 9 o'clock armed with a couple of A4 pages of questions and a wish list of items. While one of the technicians unpacked and set up my Verona, Marko took me through all the procedures of operating the machine and grinder (on display models), explained the reasoning behind many of them such as backflushing, descaling, etc, taught me how to steam milk, and by the time we'd finshed I had so much caffeine in me, I was zipping about like the Roadrunner.







He was extremely patient and by the time we sat down to go through my question list, there were only a couple of unimportant ones about syrup that we hadn't already covered. Jordan also ran through all the PID settings with me and explained their functions.

We then went through my bits and bobs wish list and he sagely corrected me if I had chosen anything unsuitable and offered alternative items. This was in no way an effort to increase the overall value of the sale; in the end I actually spent less than I had anticipated.

By the time everything was in the car, it was one o'clock and I couldn't believe where the time had gone! A most enjoyable and informative 4 hours.

I don't know about anyone else but one thing that really gets to me these days when buying anything vaguely technical, is that most of the people you talk to really don't care about your needs and rarely have any useful knowledge about the products they sell. They want the money from your wallet and you off the premises as quickly as possible. In fact, customer service generally seems to be disappearing altogether. This is definitely *not* the case at Bella Barista. Friendly, attentive and very knowledgeable - a very welcome change.

I know that these days that it is very easy to find better deals on the internet and perhaps I may have found some of the items cheaper, but even considering the 2 hour each way travelling time, any price difference would have been more than compensated for by the excellent service.

Great job, everyone, and I look forward to my next visit.







:good:


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Great to hear! You've just acquired a fantastic setup that should keep you happy for the foreseeable future - congratulations!


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

I bought my verona from bella and thought they were great, customer service means so much and I'll always go to Bella 1st and buy from them if they have what I'm after.

Great company.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Boston kit our kid !!

Typical service from BB.

Enjoy.


----------



## colb16 (Feb 22, 2016)

Found answer


----------



## Zimmerman (Mar 19, 2015)

Phobic said:


> I bought my verona from bella and thought they were great, customer service means so much and I'll always go to Bella 1st and buy from them if they have what I'm after.
> 
> Great company.


Totally agree. I live so far away that all my dealings with BB have been over the phone, but Marco, Jordan and Claudette have always been kind, patient, not all pushy and incredibly helpful.

Superb company, a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

Totally agree with all the positive comments. Bella Barista service is out of this world. I've bought two grinders, Eureka Mignon and 75mm Olympus. When I sold the Mignon they transferred the warranty to the new owner which was an excellent selling point and it held its second hand value. You don't often get service like this these days. A+++++++ for BB.


----------



## POV (Dec 1, 2016)

Good to hear. Have spoken to them and was impressed with the advice


----------



## tridoros (May 2, 2015)

As a buyer from Australia, more than impressed with my recent transaction with BB. Top marks!


----------



## shiggy (Nov 14, 2016)

excellent service on a recent RS machine purchase


----------



## NAJB (May 19, 2017)

A very good company to deal with, no matter how humble or grand your requirements.

I have bought too much (my wife's view) equipment and quite a lot of green beans from them over the 5 years I have been a happy customer.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Zimmerman said:


> Totally agree. I live so far away that all my dealings with BB have been over the phone, but Marco, Jordan and Claudette have always been kind, patient, not all pushy and incredibly helpful.
> 
> Superb company, a pleasure to deal with.


Couldn't agree more with Zimmerman after my recent purchase of my Ecm Elektronika. Fab company


----------



## Cruz (Mar 26, 2017)

I'm happy as well with my recent purchase at BB. Got a bottomless ECM Portafilter, a Motta Competition Tamper and 2 bags of coffee. Very good prices, quickly delivered and well packed.


----------



## Dean Jones (Jun 20, 2017)

I have had a few decent encounters with Bella Barista. That included buying a Rocket from them. The wrong trickle plate touched base with it which was immediately helped.


----------



## nobby shortbread (Jul 4, 2017)

Spent a pleasant time at Bella Barista today purchasing a Mignon. Very polite knowledgable staff who didn't try to sell,sell,sell to an inexperienced coffee enthusiast like myself. I would strongly recommend this store to others who are just beginning on their coffee experience.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I dream about Bella Barista.

Imagine walking in with £10k in your pocket and 2 full days with only you in the shop.... hmmmmmm back to sleep.....


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> I dream about Bella Barista.
> 
> Imagine walking in with £10k in your pocket and 2 full days with only you in the shop.... hmmmmmm back to sleep.....


You'd last 2 days? Better man than me my friend


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> I dream about Bella Barista.
> 
> Imagine walking in with £10k in your pocket and 2 full days with only you in the shop.... hmmmmmm back to sleep.....


Theres a flaw in your dream . . . No Londiniums in there . . .


----------



## tonerei (Aug 3, 2017)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Don't know whether to recommend leave your credit card or take it.
> 
> Dangerous but great (like most wonderful things).


That is good advice for any man with a hobby! The trick is visiting and trying to extricate oneself and avoiding the march to the till


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

I have only bought online, but chatted to them online and via email and all been so helpful so far. The shop though does look great to.


----------



## Onescoop (Aug 29, 2017)

I bought my Rancilio Silvia from them online and they were great - despatched really quickly and well packaged.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hows this for 'above and beyond' I wanted to order a few bits for my machine and was unsure if some of them would fit, emailed BB to ask, it happened that there technician was away that week, so instead they delved into the stock cupboard fished out a matching machine to test the parts on. I was only ordering £15 worth of spares, so thank you BB once again for going the extra mile.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

mines_abeer said:


> Hows this for 'above and beyond' I wanted to order a few bits for my machine and was unsure if some of them would fit, emailed BB to ask, it happened that there technician was away that week, so instead they delved into the stock cupboard fished out a matching machine to test the parts on. I was only ordering £15 worth of spares, so thank you BB once again for going the extra mile.


Great service! What with B.B., Foundry and such like, as well as other forum sponsors/advertisers, and indeed the forum itself with its many knowledgeable and helpful members, we've pretty much got it made


----------



## viveur (Oct 22, 2017)

I ordered from a nearby but non-EU country recently. Dispatch was quick, and when the machine/grinder/accessories arrived, everything was in good order!

However, there was a slight documentation problem which slowed delivery down, and resulted in very very slightly higher costs for me.

It turns out that the courier was expecting a so-called commercial invoice for the shipment. That's an invoice with a breakdown of items in the shipment, along with individual weights, values, countries of origin (you'll see why that's important soon), and ideally customs tariffs numbers. However it looks like only the normal invoice (list of items without further details) was provided. In the package tracking I could see that my shipment got stopped for a few days... in the UK, due to apparent paperwork issues. Eventually the parcel got moving again, but stopped as soon as it reached my local customs. It got stuck there for a few days: eventually I got in touch with the courier, who told me that they'd been trying to get in touch with the sender (BellaBarista). I then emailed BellaBarista, who got in touch with the courier, and the parcel started moving again (It's highly likely that the courier didn't actually try to contact BellaBarista in the first place - I've never seen great communication from any courier company, or maybe wires got crossed and things got sent the wrong way - either way no blame to be given here).

The machine arrived (just over a week later than expected due to the above delays), and is great (I'll put a more detailed review in the "post your setup" forum at some point).

Another few weeks later, the customs invoice appeared (sent and processed by the courier). The by-far largest item here was the expected import (sales/VAT equivalent) taxes, next item was the also expected ~GBP 20 courier customs processing fees. Last item was an unexpected GBP 12 duty







. In the grand scheme of things it's a minimal unexpected cost, but still slightly annoying that it was (incorrectly) assessed due to lack of documentation. (The machine was a complete steal given the current state of the pound.)

It turns out that because of the lack of a commercial invoice, the courier filed customs using one rate for the whole shipment, using the coffee machine tariff for coffee machines of unknown origin, which is around GBP 30 / 100 kg: my shipment was around 40kg, hence the extra GBP 12. What should have been assessed is: coffee machine tariff for EU coffee machines on the machine itself (Expobar machine, made in Spain), which is GBP 0 / 100kg. Separately: grinder tariff, the grinder was built in the country I live in, hence also no duty (EU grinders also have no customs duty here - everywhere else is around GBP 24 / 100kg). Finally, the various acessories (jug/tamp mat/glasses/cleaning tools), I don't know what the correct duty would be, but most small household goods tend to be GBP 0 / 100kg. It's possible to submit a correction to the customs office, but that seems a little over-the-top for GBP 12







.

Overall I'm very happy, but if you're outside the EU and your country assesses customs duties per item, you might want to ask the sender to make sure the commercial invoice is correctly prepared and present. (Note also that some couriers charge additional customs processing fees if you have more than 5 different customs tariff numbers for a given shipment, which could potentially be the case if you order enough different types of accessories, although they can probably all be filed under the same tariff.)


----------



## Scubasteve (Oct 22, 2017)

Glad to hear all the positives. I am thinking of upgrading but there are no retailers near me. Looks like BB is the go


----------



## Hornet's Nest (Oct 29, 2017)

Still undecided on a model though I've pretty much narrowed it down to the Silvia the Dream or the Sage. I'm a bit reluctant to but 2nd hand and the BB price of £449 is good for the Silvia.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

> Still undecided on a model though I've pretty much narrowed it down to the Silvia the Dream or the Sage. I'm a bit reluctant to but 2nd hand and the BB price of £449 is good for the Silvia.


Silvia , new , nooooooooooooo.

Shuts off after 20 mins , needs 30 minutes to get to temp !


----------



## jerbla (Nov 13, 2017)

Had nothing but great experiences with BB. They replaced the burrs on my Eureka at which time I had a chat about a replacement option for my Dalla Corte. I was dissuaded from spending silly money and focused on an item much superior to my DC for little more than I paid for it. Superb advice which now approx 6 months later I am going to act upon. Service is something I value, combined with expert knowledge. I look forward to visiting to collect my machine and to top up with some coffee related essentials.


----------



## Leoluo (Apr 21, 2017)

I had a terrible experience with them. Surely I will never buy anything from them. I have not decided yet to post the exchanges I had.

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Leoluo said:


> I had a terrible experience with them.


You must be the exception that proves the rule. These people routinely go far beyond a normal level of service in an attempt to ensure happy customers. Have you spoken to Claudette and given her a proper opportunity to solve your problem before posting?


----------



## db8000 (Dec 6, 2017)

Alright. I've critiqued two other retailers tonight. Let's do this one. I hope it'll show good practice on their part given their reputation.

The homepage gives plenty of detail upfront. You don't have to go looking for it. In the bottom right is the company name, correctly described. Time Leisure Limited. They also explain that Bella Barrista is a trading name. Their physical address is also shown (I always like that especially if its also a physical shop rather than a service office suite). Clicking on "About Bella Barrista" gives further detail including company number and VAT number.

Trotting off to Companies House, we do find one problem. The stated company number is for a completely different company, called Closeside Limited. Time Leisure Limited's company number is 01554067. They are both registered to the same address. This suggests that it is a typo on the website. But it's not a good error. Can you tell for sure which company will the contract be with, is the name or number correct? I think if I were spending serious money - I'd ask the question first. Definitely I'd pay by credit card.

I have to say it's entirely clear which is the error. The directors of Time Leisure Limited have said that the business of the company is the manufacture of trailers. The business of Closeside is retail.

From the list of directors on Companies House I see names that are both referred to on the website and I have heard on this forum. This gives me confidence. Indeed when I used the online messaging function recently, one of the directors (of Time Leisure) emailed me back personally. This is a good thing.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Time Leisure is the sibling trailer business run by the same people and on the same site.

The directors also own most of the business units around them I believe. That may well be the Closeside Company that perhaps includes the B.B. brand.

It's also perfectly ok for the company name and the trading name to be different eg Alphabet (co) and Google (brand).

I've known BB for over a decade. Others even longer. This is super solid business. You need have no reservations at all.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Notwithstanding the excellent reputation, db8000 makes a good point. If BB fell into difficulties then it might be very important which company actually owns the BB stock. You might have a better chance at getting money back/order products than the other.

That said, whilst trading healthily there's little to be worried about considering BB's reputation, and it seems db8000's investigations point to reasonable transparency in the end anyway.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

filthynines said:


> Notwithstanding the excellent reputation, db8000 makes a good point. If BB fell into difficulties then it might be very important which company actually owns the BB stock. You might have a better chance at getting money back/order products than the other.
> 
> That said, whilst trading healthily there's little to be worried about considering BB's reputation, and it seems db8000's investigations point to reasonable transparency in the end anyway.


Pay by credit card and it's no worries!

Plus it's the same for any company you buy from isn't it?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Leoluo said:


> I had a terrible experience with them. Surely I will never buy anything from them. I have not decided yet to post the exchanges I had.
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Perhaps you should give full details and explain exactly what happened. All we know at the moment is how you feel you had a terrible experience, but not what it was or why you felt that way? This isn't hugely helpful.


----------



## jerbla (Nov 13, 2017)

For me they re excellent in terms of product offer, knowledge and above all service.

Jordan had a machine delivered to me within 24 of order, Claudette gave me the info i was after, balanced and informative. Lead me to the best product not the most expensive!

Top notch.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Spoke to Jordan last week about slightly loose steam wand on the ECM I bought from them last year.

He said bring it in and I'll sort it and give it an annual service for free too. Fantastic.

Popped it in this morning and usual excellent service - everyone I speak to at BB makes me feel like they've got nothing better to do but just chat with me until I feel like going - top notch place.


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

It's a great place which is going to be terrible for my bank account









Went there for a grinder, got a free kg of beans to run through and a few freebies....just because

Amazing customer service from Dave, will be making that drive a lot it seems


----------



## kdr152 (Dec 27, 2017)

Was in BB yesterday. If anyone wants a lesson in great customer service, pay them a visit.

From emailing Claudette to calling in and spending time with David, cannot speak any higher.

Sure - they removed money from my account but they are welcome to help me spend any time.

Now need to save up for the Rocket Giro Edition they have!







.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

kdr152 said:


> ...Sure - they removed money from my account...


It's the coffee equivalent of private elective surgery really


----------



## kdr152 (Dec 27, 2017)

So the advice is really anaesthetic? Lull you then before you know it, you're back on your way with precious things and no cash!!









Genius!!


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

lookseehear said:


> I don't think I could visit the store without preparing to spend a lot of money! Let us know how you get on.


Must be something like entering 'Auntie Wainwrights' shop on 'Last of the summer wine' - Perhaps that is where Bella Barista did their staff training.............. with the greatest respect and said in jest.

JWL


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't think we should speculate on the comparative wrinkliness of Claudette's stockings vis-a-vis Nora Batty, simply not the done thing!


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

hotmetal said:


> I don't think we should speculate on the comparative wrinkliness of Claudette's stockings vis-a-vis Nora Batty, simply not the done thing!


You may possess insider information, the best I can do is a YouTube Bella Barista demonstration.

JWL.


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

I've just seen that Bella Barista are now offering training courses.

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/training-courses.html

may look at this myself.


----------



## Vulpes (Nov 30, 2017)

Great customer support, which is a must when investing in this coffee-making hobby. You wouldn't want to be left with an expensive paperweight if anything goes wrong down the road.

Although there was a bit of a hiccup with my order, that issue was quickly resolved after I contacted them via email. If you are the indecisive type, just drop them an email; they do provide impartial advice if you need it and are really quick to respond. I even got some great advice from Claudette (yeap, the person running the show) regarding the model/type of coffee grinder that would best fit my needs.

Can't wait to test out my new Eureka Mignon Silenzio once I get back home!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Not a bad choice Sir.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

just got a Eureka grinder from them. Ordered Wednesday pm - delivered Thursday am. Excellent company to deal with. Highly recommended


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Which one Mike? Mignon, Zenith or Olympus? All good either way. Had a zenith myself, great bit of kit, would've liked the 75e too.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 4, 2018)

Ordered a few bits and pieces for cleaning last week - everything arrived very promptly!


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Specialita - even got a free bag of beans too!


----------



## tohenk2 (Oct 11, 2017)

I wanted to check if there are any Airscapes (BTW I do not get any reply on my emails about them), but their website has gone completely - Google and Bing have it in cache, but there doesn't seem to be live webserver anymore.

503 Service Unavailable



No server is available to handle this request.
​


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Seems ok for me

airscape


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

tohenk2 said:


> I wanted to check if there are any Airscapes (BTW I do not get any reply on my emails about them), but their website has gone completely - Google and Bing have it in cache, but there doesn't seem to be live webserver anymore.
> 
> 503 Service Unavailable
> 
> ...


It seems to be working now - maybe they were performing an update?


----------



## tohenk2 (Oct 11, 2017)

MildredM said:


> It seems to be working now - maybe they were performing an update?


The website is up and running again, so yes - maybe they did an update.


----------



## GBY (Dec 11, 2018)

I ordered a Eureka grinder with next day delivery, very prompt despatch and response to an e-mail question. It came the next day, I rang them with a query about something not explained well in the user manual. I forget the guy's name but he went beyond what I expected in explaining how to run it in and use it the first few times. Great service.


----------



## hartshay (Feb 28, 2015)

Big shout out to the excellent Bella Barista

Fixed my cafe gene for minimal cost quickly...

Orders dispatched promptly and quickly

Good honest advice

Consistently good service over many years


----------



## Hardyboater (Feb 26, 2014)

Very pleased with Bella Barista. Ordered on late Wednesday and arrived Friday. Excellent


----------



## Lan (Mar 17, 2019)

Really helpful, quickest response to a email I've ever had, and quick dispatch, what more could I ask for! Easily won themselves a long term customer.


----------



## ooglewoogle (Oct 2, 2018)

I have read years ago that Bella would offer 5% discount on forum day(?)....does anyone know if this still holds true?

Thinking of purchasing a Synchronika, but they come out a decent bit more expensive than other places. I realise the service they provide is second to none, and their warranty at 2 years is at least 6 months longer than other places of similar terms....but in my situation, living quite remotely, it is unlikely that I would ever use rtb. Yet it would still be worth paying a small premium for such dedicated phone support I think....just trying to strike a cost/benefit.

Also if I did decide to go ahead, and wanted some accessories like a naked portafilter etc, are they apt to offer partial discounts on these...or is it very much 'the price is the price'.

Thx.

<svg class="SnapLinksHighlighter" xmlns="http://www.w3.org/2000/svg"><rect width="0" height="0"></rect></svg>


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ooglewoogle said:


> I have read years ago that Bella would offer 5% discount on forum day(?)....does anyone know if this still holds true?
> 
> Thinking of purchasing a Synchronika, but they come out a decent bit more expensive than other places. I realise the service they provide is second to none, and their warranty at 2 years is at least 6 months longer than other places of similar terms....but in my situation, living quite remotely, it is unlikely that I would ever use rtb. Yet it would still be worth paying a small premium for such dedicated phone support I think....just trying to strike a cost/benefit.
> 
> ...


Forum day is long gone.

Where are the other places you are considering.

Do some proper due diligence and ask how peoples experience are with them. Pennies saved now might not be pennies saved later, thinking cafe italia here.


----------



## ooglewoogle (Oct 2, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> Forum day is long gone.
> 
> Where are the other places you are considering.
> 
> Do some proper due diligence and ask how peoples experience are with them. Pennies saved now might not be pennies saved later, thinking cafe italia here.


Thanks. Yeah, didn't fancy CaffeItalia for much. Looking at Doppio, CoffeeTeam, RinsCoffee. Again, they don't offer the same warranty period as Bella, but all seem pretty decent guys. Saving is circa £85 on Bella inc. delivery....not a lot, but not nothing. Think I'll get in touch with Bella and see what they say. Thx.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ooglewoogle said:


> Thanks. Yeah, didn't fancy CaffeItalia for much. Looking at Doppio, CoffeeTeam, RinsCoffee. Again, they don't offer the same warranty period as Bella, but all seem pretty decent guys. Saving is circa £85 on Bella inc. delivery....not a lot, but not nothing. Think I'll get in touch with Bella and see what they say. Thx.


Rins I know from being a roaster, not sure of the others.

Worth asking see if they will price match or not


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

ooglewoogle said:


> Thanks. Yeah, didn't fancy CaffeItalia for much. Looking at Doppio, CoffeeTeam, RinsCoffee. Again, they don't offer the same warranty period as Bella, but all seem pretty decent guys. Saving is circa £85 on Bella inc. delivery....not a lot, but not nothing. Think I'll get in touch with Bella and see what they say. Thx.


Worth checking if the prices quoted are including VAT.


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

ooglewoogle said:


> Yet it would still be worth paying a small premium for such dedicated phone support I think....just trying to strike a cost/benefit.
> 
> Also if I did decide to go ahead, and wanted some accessories like a naked portafilter etc, are they apt to offer partial discounts on these...or is it very much 'the price is the price'.
> 
> ...


Hi

You're right about the added value that comes from buying from BB in terms of warranty and technical advice. They genuinely want you to be happy with your purchase and I've found that when I've had a vaguely technical query, they've talked me through it on the phone and explained what i needed to do, and sent me the bits I needed (in my case some silicone tubing and HT silicone grease) free of charge. In fact I think they say on the website that in most cases the telephone support they provide can mean that problems can be fixed without RTB.

Also, yes, when I bought my Mara they discounted the additional accessories I bought at the same time.

Really knowledgeable, friendly and professional people at BB


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

When you buy a machine, you ultimately need to choose a retailer who will do whatever it takes to make things right....certain retailers have proved that they will, those are the ones it's probably best to use.


----------



## ooglewoogle (Oct 2, 2018)

I managed to work something out with Claudette from Bella....it's still works out a bit more than other places, but by all accounts that is money well spent. Look forward to receiving the Synchronika next week. Thanks for all advice proffered.

<svg class="SnapLinksHighlighter" xmlns="http://www.w3.org/2000/svg"><rect width="0" height="0"></rect></svg>


----------



## jerbla (Nov 13, 2017)

Yet another great experience with BB, Jordan agreed to check over my ECM, all done between 9 and 3, all back as it should be, excellent. And while you wait you can indulge in all that Coffee paraphernalia! Many thanks


----------



## 2cups (May 6, 2019)

Fantastic experience with BB when buying my Mignon - had friendly advice over the phone from Marco(?) when I phoned up for info about stock. When the item came in it was dispatched the same day. Recommended!


----------



## tma (Jun 2, 2019)

I've had a good experience with BB when I've dealt with them. Would recommend.


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Just ordered my ACS Minima at 14.00.

email received about 45 minutes later saying it had been shipped! Luckily they were adjusting the pressure on one of them at the time.......but incredible all the same.


----------



## Johey (Oct 12, 2019)

It's just a pity that they don't open Saturdays... would be perfect...


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

Spent a couple of hours with David last week, ordered on Monday (Lelit PL62 Deluxe).

Despatched on Tuesday and FedEx failed to deliver, absolutely nothing to do with BB, FedEx apologised and delivered on Wednesday.

All in all excellent service from BB and David definately went the extra mile, free coffee was a pleasant surprise and much appreciated.

Top shop with top people.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

One hears that Bella Barista are going to launch their own forum, just concerned a little about conflicts of interest - will wait and see

It troubles me that a retailer might just use it to promote their own equipment and services, of course they are perfectly entitled to do this, but if this forum has a strength its about being able to not be led by the nose and instead consider all equipment that's on the market. Maybe they are thinking of doing a seattle coffee gear set up with there own version of Gail


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

If I was BB I'd consider doing the same. I guess that they would favour their product lines in recommendations but they do supply a good cross section of the machines that we all buy.

The consideration from their side would be that other suppliers or manufacturers would may be discussed which could detract from sales, pretty much as would happen here.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Agree with the above they are a commercial company so the focus will always bee on sales and profit side of things with reviews of equipment that are complimentary, what you probably wont hear is them reviewing equipment and objectively pointing out machine faults or that you would be better getting something else for your money, or even dare I say it buying second hand,. Still its a good opportunity for them and we will see if it shapes up I hope its a success for them but not a detraction from this forum, in the past when a new player enters the forum market another gets pushed out .


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

They will not contribute one jot to the forum. That is not their style. They will host it, set a few rules and that's the last you will see of them. A few years ago certain retailer who sells light roasted coffee in red bags broke away from another forum and started his own. It just became a love in .....not sure if it is still going but I doubt the BB offering will be in the same vein. This observation is not made with any insider knowledge, other than knowing that BB do not generally influence anything in that way


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

If this is about the forum? My advice to them, which I am sure they have taken is to* administer it until they find an administrator and moderators from the user base and then step away* and simply host it having no further involvement. I am a member of a manufacturers watch forum that runs in exactly the same way and it runs very well, without any particular bias towards that manufacturer or anti bias against others. Buying and selling on the forum works normally. There are however no forum ads!

In other words you would be free to discuss other manufacturers and suppliers...it does no one any good to pretend they don't exist does it.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Our buying experience from September 2019 when we purchased an Amazon Dalian:



Staff are very pleasant to chat with.


Some waiting around after writing well in advance to collect the roaster, only to arrive and be told we weren't expected. However, the machine was hastily unboxed and tested, so we were away within an hour.


Very frustrating that a back-to-base solution wasn't offered in relation to the exhaust. We are entitled to have the exhaust pipe machined to proper length and claim the difference from the purchase price. Whether we can be bothered to do this is another matter. [I should make clear, for those who didn't see my posts elsewhere, that the problem is that the steel pipe is about 7/16th of an inch too short, which means it does not join up the machine and chaff cyclone without the latter being propped up.]


Took more than two weeks to process a delivery fee refund which we were told had been actioned while we were on site. There had originally been mention of a need to refund the full amount and then take the correct payment, but thankfully common sense prevailed.


Can't comment on other people's impressions of the operation, because unlike a lot of members we never made enquiries about machines which were suitable for our needs etc. We knew we wanted this machine and we knew there was basically one place to get it from. My brother took away the impression that some of the complaints that he would have about the operation would be down to the fact that they are basically number 1 in their space with nobody who can touch them when it comes to price and range. I have to say that I agree.

Also super interesting to note that reviews on the website are subject to moderation. It'll be interesting to see if my review on there makes it up at all. It included info of the faulty exhaust pipe, which we've been told is common to all of this batch, and is essential information to anybody looking to buy.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

You might be interested to know that my 4-star review of the Amazon Dalian, which made clear the exhaust pipe problem, did not make it past the moderators on the BB website. 5-star, glowing reviews only then it seems.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

filthynines said:


> You might be interested to know that my 4-star review of the Amazon Dalian, which made clear the exhaust pipe problem, did not make it past the moderators on the BB website. 5-star, glowing reviews only then it seems.


 The above is not true

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/bellabarista-dalian-amazon-1-kg-roaster.html









*Let's hope that it's the only problem you have and that you have many years happy roasting on the Dalian*. Fortunately at least here your comments won't be moderated away and you can say what you really think about the roaster/service you got and get it off your chest.

From a personal level, I hope that once you have moved on from the crushing disappointment of the early weeks....you find the review I did accurate and that it meets your expectations for performance and value for money. In the right hands, it produces a fantastic roast and time+ practice will = great results.

Watch the videos I made re maintenance and don't use the standard small bore Chinese ducting supplied use the 100mm stuff from Wicks for ventilation.. Read carefully the documentation I did for the roaster, the information in the quick start guide is NOT duplicated in the main 50 or 60 page roasting guide and read the installation guide. My docs are the best I could do before I lost the will to live trying to write a "book" on roasting....make detailed roast logs, do not try and computer control it until you have learnt how to roast on it. Buy a sack of decent beans and learn.........

Oh, you should *definitely* do the power control mod...I couldn't ask the chinese to include it due to the impact on cost and recertification it would have had.

You probably bought one of the best value for money roasters out there and one that's capable of giving a really superior roast....mines well over 3 years old now and done a fair bit of roasting....it still looks and works like new. If you decide to sell it in 10 years time...you will probably get back most or all of what you paid for it....


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Dave - I think great frustration rather than crushing disappointment was the reasonable response here. To pay £3,700 for a specialist piece of kit, only to find that the least technical and one of the cheapest parts (bolts aside) is not fit for purpose is silly. I would hope that if this had been the iteration that had been sent to you for your inspection and opinion you would have told them they'd cocked up, they would've sorted it without fail as an obvious fault, and it would never have got into our hands. Obviously the manufacturer has screwed up the latest batch, but the buck stops with BB. I wonder if they'll now try and sort it for the remaining units they have or just plod on regardless. It feels like de ja vu, but whilst I can respect the kit the humans behind it have room for improvement. Do they have the incentive in what is basically a one-horse race? Probably not.

As for everything else you've said: thank you very much, very helpful. The Wickes ducting is on. We whip the docs out every time we roast. Power control mod is on the list after seeing the Gene Cafe one in action. We're loving the improvement on the output when compared to the Gene already. We've found it very satisfying to look through that little spyhole in the roaster; which is odd because we can see far less going on than we could when we had the all-glass Gene. Especially satisfying is hearing first crack, and I can't believe how clearly we can hear it when we could hear nothing on the Gene cafe.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

filthynines said:


> 1. I would hope that if this had been the iteration that had been sent to you for your inspection and opinion you would have told them they'd cocked up, they would've sorted it without fail as an obvious fault, and it would never have got into our hands.
> 
> 2. Obviously the manufacturer has screwed up the latest batch, but the buck stops with BB. I wonder if they'll now try and sort it for the remaining units they have or just plod on regardless. It feels like de ja vu, but whilst I can respect the kit the humans behind it have room for improvement. Do they have the incentive in what is basically a one-horse race? Probably not.


 1. I'm sure some on here would say that I'd have looked and said it was all good as a paid shill...

2. For sure it's not right but do you *really* believe that they have no incentive to get it right. Now I don't know what happened because I have not seen it, have not spoken to you, I don't have details. I am 100% sure though that they will make it right for you....they always do. Had they been the type of company you are describing I would never do anything for them

I don't know how many units are affected or whether it's just yours...but I find it hard to believe it can't/won't be sorted out to your total satisfaction? I have not heard of other units with the problem?

P.S. It's not exactly a part they would stock....so I imagine any resolution would take time and possibly come with a future shipment....unless it can be fixed by them in the UK


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> 1. I'm sure some on here would say that I'd have looked and said it was all good as a paid shill...


 Come on Dave, that's a politician's response if ever I heard one. We know for a fact that if it had reached your bench you would've told them to get it fixed pronto.



> 2. For sure it's not right but do you *really* believe that they have no incentive to get it right. Now I don't know what happened because I have not seen it, have not spoken to you, I don't have details. I am 100% sure though that they will make it right for you....they always do. Had they been the type of company you are describing I would never do anything for them
> 
> I don't know how many units are affected or whether it's just yours...but I find it hard to believe it can't/won't be sorted out to your total satisfaction? I have not heard of other units with the problem?
> 
> P.S. It's not exactly a part they would stock....so I imagine any resolution would take time and possibly come with a future shipment....unless it can be fixed by them in the UK


 As a company which essentially has very few competitors I think they have basically no incentive to get it right. Especially if the way of making objective criticism is moderated by them. Best I can do is post to this forum, and I'll link to this post every time somebody says they're going to buy an Amazon Dalian. Not to stop them from buying one; to make sure that they email ahead and say "I've heard there was a problem with the exhaust pipe, has this been sorted?".

They haven't made it right, and they haven't tried. The response, verbatim, was:

"I see that your pipe is actually longer, could you cut it down it looks like the whole of the shipment is the same. Or place a piece of wood under the cyclone to lift it up. Are the grub screws all loose when assembling as you may be able to tilt it down then tighten the grub screws. These are a few suggestions for you."

I can well imagine this doesn't sound likely. It didn't seem like a likely response to me either in my knowledge of how 99% of forum members have found their transactions to be flawless. But it is the outcome. Technically and strictly speaking my brother is the customer and he elected to push for his shipping refund (we collected it) and hasn't pushed the issue like I would have. But there shouldn't have been a need to. If they were going to offer a response that it should be cut down, then it should have been promised to be at their reasonable expense. No such offer ever came. Frankly stacking it on wood is the easier option, but it doesn't make it right.

You'll see from that quote that the whole shipment is apparently the same. They're either going to have a half-dozen or more unhappy emails, or they'll fix it somehow. Perhaps we got unlucky. I completely accept it's not something for which they'd carry spares, which is all the more reason why I wouldn't fancy either a) taking a hacksaw to it, or b) getting a machinist to have a go.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I must admit to being totally surprised at their response and apparent non resolution, most unlike them? Your brother should contact BB again. I cannot believe for a moment that events unfolding this way would be perceived as OK. I also find it hard to believe they moderate negative comments on Trustpilot as I have seen the odd negative comment about them on TP before? *I think rather than remain unhappy, you should get this resolved...otherwise it's going to fester.*

I have not talked to them about this because as you can appreciate....It's not really any of my business and I don't like to get involved in stuff like this as a 3rd party. When I retired 15 years ago, I did it to get away from all that crap and march to my own drummer.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Johey said:


> It's just a pity that they don't open Saturdays... would be perfect...


Nows your chance @Johey

Visit the Bella Barista showroom!

It's the news you've all been waiting for!

We are going to be OPEN on SATURDAY 23rd November 9am - 3pm.

Visit us and chat with our expert sales advisors about the machines and accessories we stock and maybe even take home a BRAND NEW espresso machine and some fresh roast coffee.

Also if of interest

Barista Master Class with Ben Townsend - 23rd November 2019

Limited AM and PM spaces available!

Visit the barista course section on the Bella Barista website. To make booking.

Why not enjoy the morning or afternoon with the highly acclaimed UK Barista Ben Townsend?


----------



## Johey (Oct 12, 2019)

********** said:


> Nows your chance @Johey
> 
> Visit the Bella Barista showroom!
> 
> ...


 Thanks for letting me know. My colleague already told me when he received the email from BB on Friday.

Will definitely go there but might be very crowded...

Will also check that the machine I am looking for is there and ready to be taken with me.


----------



## GazRef (Dec 30, 2019)

Always had great customer service from BB over the years. I bought a machine from then 10 years ago. Many years in when I had an issue I got expert advice on what it could be and what I could do to fix it. Wouldn't hesitate in recommending them.


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Just bought a eureka mignon from them very fast and seem very good ?


----------



## Chrisrayner (Feb 6, 2016)

Just got back from BB. My Vesuvius power connector gave up the ghost from thermal degradation. It melted. I called up and was advised on potential fixes, which I chose to avoid. I simply arranged for them to get a replacement part, and fetched the machine up to Wellingborough. As soon as I got there it was wheeled in to the workshop. I spent an agreeable hour or so chatting with the management and sampling coffee. They have a very impressive bean to cup machine which they are selling to offices and workshops who wish to keep their staff fully caffeinated. It keeps a gallon or so of milk in a fridge bolted to the side, and has a similar hot chocolate attachment on the other side. I sampled the goods and I must say that the brew was well up there, better than that produced by part time baristas in many hotels and restaurants.

In double quick time the machine was repaired and back in working order. It was returned to the car and I was on my way. Back home before dark, the machine reinstalled on its station in the kitchen. All before dark. Excellent. Many thanks to all at Bella Barista, and especially to Chris and his colleagues in the workshop.


----------



## Abcan (Jan 10, 2020)

What a great company to deal with! Recently ordered an Airscape and some beans. Unfortunately they got washed out of the post office sorting office and down the Taff! (Or the parcel was damaged and the PO staff couldn't make out the delivery address) Rang BB to explain and without hesitation they resent the order that day. It's great when you can trust a company to help when something happens out of the ordinary. I can't wait to save enough money to visit BB to buy a new machine.


----------



## gingemonster (May 15, 2020)

Ordered the ureka mignon facile from these guys on Friday and it arrived really well packed today with a free bag off coffee and a free QC failed kg of coffee to test out the grinder. Really impressed with the service and support on facebook as well as the unexpected freebies!


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Personally I'm not too impressed with BB. When I was looking for a 1kg roaster the lack of response from them regarding the Dalian 1kg was shocking. Seemed to show no interest in selling it at all. Whereas the UK Probat and Toper dealers were helpful gave me all the information. Only reason I went for Dalian in the end is because DaveC suggested I have another look at it, and since I am starting up a business it was cheaper.

Then in the last few weeks I emailed Claudette and asked about my warranty for the Dalian since the electrician I had booked to do the electrics to make sure my house is up to latest regs before using it, had to cancel due to coronavirus lockdown and his wife is under the sheltered umbrella, and could I have an allowance on the warranty. I said it's not used and still on pallet. Her response was it should be used and commercial license so you only get 180 days. It needs to be used and I can only give you 2 weeks extra. Accepted the 2 weeks, but not helpful.

So my experience of them is not great.

Phil.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Just to add my two cents to this thread. When I called them to discuss something they were extremely helpful, spent a very long time explaining things to me and talked me *out of* spending money with them. They were very polite, patient and knowledgable. I got further email assistance too. As such, when I do upgrade, they will be at the forefront of my mind.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Dartmoor Coffee said:


> Then in the last few weeks I emailed Claudette and asked about my warranty for the Dalian since the electrician I had booked to do the electrics to make sure my house is up to latest regs before using it, had to cancel due to coronavirus lockdown and his wife is under the sheltered umbrella, and could I have an allowance on the warranty. I said it's not used and still on pallet. Her response was it should be used and commercial license so you only get 180 days. It needs to be used and I can only give you 2 weeks extra. Accepted the 2 weeks, but not helpful.
> 
> So my experience of them is not great.
> 
> Phil.


 Phil, I have never heard (until today) of someone expecting the warranty to be extended because they have not used the product purchased...surely that's not the vendors problem?


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> Phil, I have never heard (until today) of someone expecting the warranty to be extended because they have not used the product purchased...surely that's not the vendors problem?


 Bugger, I've just received an early birthday present, it's a month early though and I was told not to open it till the day - wonder if I can get a warranty extension ?


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Hi Davec, I know it's not their problem, but I just hoped in these exceptional circumstances they might have showed a bit of flexibility. I had the electrician all arranged / booked in after I purchased the roaster, but lockdown happened just before he could come out.


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

And since this is about BB from my first experience of lack of emails / replies to now they have not showed themselves a fantastic company. That's my opinion and my experience.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dartmoor Coffee said:


> And since this is about BB from my first experience of lack of emails / replies to now they have not showed themselves a fantastic company. That's my opinion and my experience.


 I think it can be said, that BB are a well thought of firm on here who normally have a very strong customer service base. As opposed to telling us all on here about your bad experience, why do you not email Claudette separately to any other correspondence and voice your frustrations. Maybe they have done something wrong, perhaps your expectations are unrealistic, but I am sure if you take a level approach with them they will want to assist. But please do not confuse assist with capitulate!


----------



## Moparman (Jun 8, 2019)

Dartmoor Coffee said:


> Hi Davec, I know it's not their problem, but I just hoped in these exceptional circumstances they might have showed a bit of flexibility. I had the electrician all arranged / booked in after I purchased the roaster, but lockdown happened just before he could come out.


 I'm not really surprised at their stance on this to be fair. Your warranty will be with the manufacturer not the vendor. I'm sure that Bella Barista will assist you should need be but any warranty extension would be at the manufacturers discretion. As you yourself have found, lockdown has brought its share of challenges. I would not be so quick to condemn BB under the current difficult trading conditions. The odd bump in the road has to be expected.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> I think it can be said, that BB are a well thought of firm on here who normally have a very strong customer service base. As opposed to telling us all on here about your bad experience, why do you not email Claudette separately to any other correspondence and voice your frustrations. Maybe they have done something wrong, perhaps your expectations are unrealistic, but I am sure if you take a level approach with them they will want to assist. But please do not confuse assist with capitulate!


 I am all for transparency on here, let's hope he doesn't have any issues with the roaster, which is essentially still brand new, Phil's points are completely valid these are exceptional times at the moment, times that could not be foreseen or mitigated, if the machine is still palletised and Phil can prove that surely the goodwill thing would be to reissue the warranty.

@Dartmoor Coffee Does the dallion have a different warranty for home use and commercial?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Moparman said:


> I'm not really surprised at their stance on this to be fair. Your warranty will be with the manufacturer not the vendor. I'm sure that Bella Barista will assist you should need be but any warranty extension would be at the manufacturers discretion. As you yourself have found, lockdown has brought its share of challenges. I would not be so quick to condemn BB under the current difficult trading conditions. The odd bump in the road has to be expected.


 Actually BB usually offer there own warranty over and above manufacturers warranty and therefore they then own it. I am surprised that a company with a usually great reputation cant assist a start up in these circumstances, especially someone from here where their virtues have been extolled for many years


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Moparman said:


> I'm not really surprised at their stance on this to be fair. Your warranty will be with the manufacturer not the vendor. I'm sure that Bella Barista will assist you should need be but any warranty extension would be at the manufacturers discretion. As you yourself have found, lockdown has brought its share of challenges. I would not be so quick to condemn BB under the current difficult trading conditions. The odd bump in the road has to be expected.


 BB cover the warranty, they import and resell, as with most prosumer coffee machines, roasters, grinders whatever retailer have to support the warranty themselves. However that still doesn't change the fact that it's a not reasonable to *expect* a warranty to be extended (and complain about it on a forum) just because you have not used something. That is not the Vendors fault or problem. I wonder how all the people who bought new cars before lockdown must feel. Or all the people who now loose 6 to 9 months on their passport when renewing.

Glad I'm retired.....


----------



## Moparman (Jun 8, 2019)

Thanks for the clarification, Dave.


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Off topic, do Bella Barista prices quoted on their site include VAT?

Thanks


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

ratty said:


> Off topic, do Bella Barista prices quoted on their site include VAT?
> 
> Thanks


 Yes, they do, as do all retailers have to by law when selling retail to the public


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Surely you of all folk understand that these are EXCEPTIONAL times, your car example is not the same at all, the new owner COULD still use the car during lockdown, however Phil can't because the electrician could not do the necessary work to install the roaster. It would be nice if sometimes you appreciate things from someone else's perspective.


 Splitting hairs......the warranty period starts from the day you buy it, not the day you open the packaging.....end of!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nope, baldies are not welcome......I bought a loaf of bread the other month and surprise surprise, when I come to open it there is green mould all over it. I think in these difficult times, the corner shop I bought it from should replace it since I have not used it.....has the lack of hair affected the capacity of your brain to work.....wannabe fanboy?


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> Surely you of all folk understand that these are EXCEPTIONAL times, your car example is not the same at all, the new owner COULD still use the car during lockdown, however Phil can't because the electrician could not do the necessary work to install the roaster. It would be nice if sometimes you appreciate things from someone else's perspective.


 My wife took delivery of a new electric car the week before lockdown. The company installing the podpoint home charging kit decided that same week that our electrical system required remedial work regarding earthing of gas and water pipes prior to installing the charger and have not yet installed the charger despite the remedial work being done the next day, prior to lockdown.

Now the car was fully charged on delivery and as it happens, due to lockdown it is still using that existing charge. The only way we can charge it at home is via a standard plug out a window, which is an overnight job and not entirely secure. Yes we could drive to the nearest civic charge point if we had to and risk contamination from public use. So we can use it but not as advertised. Not quite the same situation as the roaster.

The car manufacturer is not going to offer to extend our warranty due to lack of use. It was our responsibility to get the electric charger installed prior to delivery. The remedial work then lockdown has prevented this from happening. No one is at fault. It's just unfortunate timing.

So while sympathising with Dartmoor coffee for the exceptional circumstances of the pandemic I cannot see how BB are in any way at fault. In fact they offered an extra 2 weeks. I think expecting more is unrealistic.

I have never bought from BB.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

@Dartmoor Coffee Hi Phil

Given the Dalian, unless something radically changed since bought mine, comes ready to work on a 13 amp plug, warranty and thoughts of BB aside, would it not make sense to power it up checking all items working ( if you follow DaveC's quick start guide should be able to give you an indication without roasting beans, that all ok) and if within the additional 2 weeks mentioned earlier might give you some peace of mind / opportunity to discuss?

Might want to do this outside just in case any residual manufacturing oils create any smoke

John


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

johnealey said:


> @Dartmoor Coffee Hi Phil
> 
> Given the Dalian, unless something radically changed since bought mine, comes ready to work on a 13 amp plug, warranty and thoughts of BB aside, would it not make sense to power it up checking all items working ( if you follow DaveC's quick start guide should be able to give you an indication without roasting beans, that all ok) and if within the additional 2 weeks mentioned earlier might give you some peace of mind / opportunity to discuss?
> 
> ...


 Hi @johnealey John, Thanks for your thoughts. It does work on a 13a plug, but the issue for me personally is that the electrics in my house are exceptionally old (back 1990's), old fuse box with a fixed on MCB plate. In addition the socket for the roaster is on the ground floor that includes kitchen (microwave, kettle), utility (washing machine, dryer), and so on, so I was concerned that tripping could easily happen. BB recommends a separate circuit for the roaster, which I agree with.

I was at a point of asking the wife to keep all appliances off while I test for an hour at a time, but after having a word with the original electrician who understands the situation, I have found another electrician who will get me fully up to the latest electric regs so by next weekend I can start testing and using it safely. I will be using @DaveC guide that came with the roaster.

Thanks

Phil.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Dartmoor Coffee said:


> Hi @johnealey John, Thanks for your thoughts. It does work on a 13a plug, but the issue for me personally is that the electrics in my house are exceptionally old (back 1990's), old fuse box with a fixed on MCB plate. In addition the socket for the roaster is on the ground floor that includes kitchen (microwave, kettle), utility (washing machine, dryer), and so on, so I was concerned that tripping could easily happen. BB recommends a separate circuit for the roaster, which I agree with.
> 
> I was at a point of asking the wife to keep all appliances off while I test for an hour at a time, but after having a word with the original electrician who understands the situation, I have found another electrician who will get me fully up to the latest electric regs so by next weekend I can start testing and using it safely. I will be using @DaveC guide that came with the roaster.
> 
> ...


 Diversity will save you Phil, the roaster only uses about 2.5 kW which is less than many electric kettles (even though it is a continuous load). Just look down the list at all the 3kW kettles. Your MCB is going to be 32A on a ring I imagine, so tripping won't be a problem...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s?k=electric+kettle&ref=nb_sb_noss_2

Plug it in try it out....1990s electrics really isn't that old. Any professional sparkies on here will tell you the same as me.

P.S. The main reason to not have the other loads on and a separate circuit is because of the voltage drop which can reduce the power and make it tricky to consistently roast when the voltage makes large fluctuations. This depends on the size of the load, impedance etc..wiring resistance etc..


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> Diversity will save you Phil, the roaster only uses about 2.5 kW which is less than many electric kettles (even though it is a continuous load). Just look down the list at all the 3kW kettles. Your MCB is going to be 32A on a ring I imagine, so tripping won't be a problem...
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/s?k=electric+kettle&ref=nb_sb_noss_2
> 
> ...


 It will be a 20 amp radial. The radial will only go into that 1 room and will have 2 sockets located in different areas within the room. One set for roaster / lights, and the other plug for grinders when required, etc.

Believe roaster is about 8.5 amps so gives plenty of room to run a grinder when required.

Phil.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

@Dartmoor Coffee I'm with you on the communication (and had a similar experience), not so much on the warranty. I certainly agree with @coffeechap that goodwill could be extended here. I can only wonder whether it's not because they've got more clout with Rocket, for example, and not so much with the manufacturers of the Dalian. So whilst they might be able to squeeze extra out of Rocket to pass on down to us, perhaps not so with the Chinese exporter.

The thread is literally for people to report experiences with Bella Barista. If they're good, they're reported. If they're bad, they're reported. Can't go round saying "take up the bad stuff with Claudette" if that isn't how the good reviews are also treated.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Dartmoor Coffee said:


> It will be a 20 amp radial. The radial will only go into that 1 room and will have 2 sockets located in different areas within the room. One set for roaster / lights, and the other plug for grinders when required, etc.
> 
> Believe roaster is about 8.5 amps so gives plenty of room to run a grinder when required.
> 
> Phil.


 More than enough, remember the roaster uses less than a fast boil electric kettle. Diversity means you don't add up the consumption of all the loads. Roaster is almost 11 amps.


----------



## heratech (Sep 15, 2020)

Hi,

I haven't ordered from them (yet) but asked a few questions via email and got very quick replies with detailed answers from Claudette.


----------



## Rowanlaw (Aug 26, 2020)

Cannot fault BB with recent Synchronika and Atom purchase. Non-pushy, straight down the line advice and support. Swift response to queries and information that just instils trust.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Good to hear of your positive experience. Out of interest, what support did you need from them?


----------



## Rowanlaw (Aug 26, 2020)

filthynines said:


> Good to hear of your positive experience. Out of interest, what support did you need from them?


 It was only that I found a loose bolt in the packaging, underneath the machine, but they were swift to bottom-out that it was not from my Synchronika.


----------



## trb08150 (Apr 22, 2020)

Spoke to a chap David there this morning about a potential purchase and they were superb. Really patient, knowledgeable and not pushy with the sale. This convinced me to go with them and would recommend them to others. Amazing service


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

How quickly are they despatching? If I'm buying a new machine I'd be disappointed if it was a 10 day turn around...

Anyone bought a new espresso machine recently? How quickly was delivery?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

spasypaddy said:


> How quickly are they despatching? If I'm buying a new machine I'd be disappointed if it was a 10 day turn around...
> 
> Anyone bought a new espresso machine recently? How quickly was delivery?


 Next day.

@spasypaddy - it would be best to phone them up and double check with the new lockdown coming in the next few days. For me, it was dispatched next day once the machine arrived. I think @Inspector order the Elizabeth couple of days ago and is already with the machine.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Yes, i ordered yesterday and it arrived today.


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

Had a dispatch notice only an hour after purchase.

I'm excited.


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

they are as good as everyone says, use them. everyone. use them.


----------



## 28267 (Dec 8, 2020)

As others have said good service from Bella Barista here as well.

Dispatch notification around an hour after order placed. FedEx managed to delay the order both ends, so arrived two days late. Bella chased this and refunded postage without asking.

Nice bag of espresso thrown in with order and very well packaged.

Support good on resolving a minor issue with machine and avoiding having to ship back for replacement.


----------



## Alpesh (Dec 12, 2020)

After much research I made the decision to buy the Lelit Bianca espresso machine and pair it with the Eureka Mignion Specialita grinder from Bella Barista.

Prior to making the purchase I made one last call to Bella Barista for their advice and was put though to Marko who was incredibly knowledgable and provided unbiased feedback. Whilst there were other higher-end machines and grinders I could have considered, as a newcomer to the world of espresso the Lelit Bianca offered the best set of features and quality at the price point.

Having placed the order I received a call from Claudette in the afternoon who apologised for not having shipped the order on the same day and offered to refund the cost of the shipping and throw in some extra coffee. They didn't have to do this as the website clearly stated that due to Christmas and Covid we could expect delays to orders.

The coffee machine and grinder arrived well packaged by FedEx. While speaking to Marko he gave sound advice of ordering in the earlier part of the week to reduce chances of the package being held in a courier depot over the weekend and being mishandled.

It is this level of service that gives me confidence in my purchase from Bella Barista and any after-sales needs that might arise during the warranty period or thereafter.


----------



## Tomatin (Jan 9, 2021)

I purchased my machine last year from Bella Barista and have to say that the service was 1st class. I live in North East Scotland, and even so delivery was excellent too!


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Ive had multiple items from them, always good del times and great communication via email


----------



## Gordonac (Dec 12, 2014)

I've had really good experience with Belle Barista. The customer service and communication was excellent.

I broke a piece of my coffee machine and communicated the problem to the adviser who put me in touch with the technical department. They gave excellent advice and organised the part I needed. But when the piece was the wrong size they sent the replacement correct part out free of charge (it was only £4 for the part).


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

I've ordered from them twice - a grinder in November and assorted barista kit in December. Both were sent lightening quick and arrived next day despite electing for standard (3-5 day) delivery on the 2nd order.

The grinder came complete with 1kg of QC failed beans to temper the burrs. A great experience with BB!


----------



## 28362 (Dec 17, 2020)

First rate advice from Claudette

Next day delivery of Crem One

Short delay on Mignon, as stuck in customs, but still quick

Brilliant after delivery service by phone and email

Highly recommended


----------



## EmmaC (Jan 17, 2021)

Another satisfied customer!

Had a great chat with them beforehand. Really helpful.

Pre-ordered a Lelit Elizabeth and a black Mignon XL.

The Elizabeth came in on a Tuesday, so they kindly called me to see if I wanted it sent immediately, or would I like to wait until Thursday, when the XL was due in.

I had it all sent together, which arrived on Friday. I didn't get chance to open it all until late afternoon and unfortunately, Eureka had put the wrong grinder in the box. I chatted to BB by email over the weekend (they technically don't open over the weekend) and they sent out the replacement on Monday!

All in all, really excellent service and friendly comms. Thanks to Claudette and the rest of the team!


----------



## OldFruity (Jan 22, 2021)

5⭐ experience and very satisfied customer here. Next day delivery on my ECM mechanika & accessories and very helpful staff.


----------



## ARN22340 (Dec 11, 2020)

Excellent service, even shipping my Elizabeth overseas.

The only issue was security clearance on to the plane out of the UK as it failed the x-ray scan, but that was nothing to do with Bella Barista.


----------



## Fatswaller (Jan 11, 2021)

A big thimbs up from me too. I ordered a 1zpresso K-plus grinder and a set of scales. I chose the cheapest postage, but still arrived next day. Excellent email comms too.


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

Yet again, first class service from BB

Bought a new Eureka Filtro grinder and a couple of dark hoppers (one for my Specialita) on Wednesday.

Unfortunately the hopper lids were cracked, quick phone call to David who sorted it.

New lids arrived today with no problems.

Excellent service as always.


----------



## Mrco1 (May 19, 2020)

Hey everyone, has anybody had to send their machines back for the 12 monthly health check? Considering buying a Lelit Elizabeth and was disappointed to see that the 24 month warranty is only valid if it is sent back for the health check*. Considering I live in Scotland this is pretty unpractical for me.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Mrco1 said:


> Hey everyone, has anybody had to send their machines back for the 12 monthly health check? Considering buying a Lelit Elizabeth and was disappointed to see that the 24 month warranty is only valid if it is sent back for the health check*. Considering I live in Scotland this is pretty unpractical for me.


 That's incredibly annoying and impractical. Why would anyone send a perfectly fine working machine back to the retailer, at a great expense, just in case? Personally, I would not bother. There's more risk it will get damaged in transit. If this is the case now, I would strongly look elsewhere.

edit: https://www.espressounderground.co.uk/Lelit-PL92T-p/pl92t.htm


----------



## Mrco1 (May 19, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> That's incredibly annoying and impractical. Why would anyone send a perfectly fine working machine back to the retailer, at a great expense, just in case? Personally, I would not bother. There's more risk it will get damaged in transit. If this is the case now, I would strongly look elsewhere.
> 
> edit: https://www.espressounderground.co.uk/Lelit-PL92T-p/pl92t.htm


 Thanks for the reply, I will have a look at that link 👍🏻


----------



## P1Fanatic (Mar 6, 2021)

Mrco1 said:


> Hey everyone, has anybody had to send their machines back for the 12 monthly health check? Considering buying a Lelit Elizabeth and was disappointed to see that the 24 month warranty is only valid if it is sent back for the health check*. Considering I live in Scotland this is pretty unpractical for me.


 I just came on here to ask the same thing. I haven't bought a machine from them yet but was about to and just read the warranty terms and noticed the part about the 1yr check. Either I didn't notice that before when I first read it a few weeks back or they have changed it recently. I wouldn't want to post a machine back for a check due to chance of damage and then there is the cost of sending it there and back. They are a 4hr round trip from me so not really feasible. So it basically makes the 2nd year useless unless your happen to live near them.


----------



## Mrco1 (May 19, 2020)

P1Fanatic said:


> I just came on here to ask the same thing. I haven't bought a machine from them yet but was about to and just read the warranty terms and noticed the part about the 1yr check. Either I didn't notice that before when I first read it a few weeks back or they have changed it recently. I wouldn't want to post a machine back for a check due to chance of damage and then there is the cost of sending it there and back. They are a 4hr round trip from me so not really feasible. So it basically makes the 2nd year useless unless your happen to live near them.


 Aye it's disappointing being penalised by geography. That being said though, I have bought a few items from Bella Barista before and the service was brilliant. When I do eventually buy a new machine (been warned I need to sell my current one first haha) it will probably be from them, as a good 12 month warranty is better than nothing I suppose.


----------



## P1Fanatic (Mar 6, 2021)

Mrco1 said:


> Aye it's disappointing being penalised by geography. That being said though, I have bought a few items from Bella Barista before and the service was brilliant. When I do eventually buy a new machine (been warned I need to sell my current one first haha) it will probably be from them, as a good 12 month warranty is better than nothing I suppose.


 Haha yeah its annoying but after chatting to them they can do the health check same day so I can always pop up and drop it off in the morning then go for lunch / visit friends and pick it up on the way home. Thats another positive to tell the wife that new coffee machine comes with a free day out (for her at least). Hopefully I never need the warranty but good for peace of mind as not a cheap purchase.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

The fact they can do it on the same day is good for those who can go for a day out. however, the thought of draining boilers, boxing the machine, handling, loading it, etc&#8230; it's extremely inconvenient. Also, it makes me wonder what the health check consists of. Will they just do a visual inspection of the machine? Or will they actually take all the covers off, check for leaks, check the group seals, limescale, OPV, brew pressure, etc?


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

I travelled up to Bella Barista on Wednesday and drove away with a new machine, during my visit I raised this exact point with them - all I can say is visit them personally if you can and then discuss it with them and see what they say. I was very happy with the experience even in these difficult times, they answered every question and issue I raised and I got a good vibe from them that telephone and zoom can't provide, I'd definitely deal with them again on the strength of my time there.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Deegee - yep! I share the same. I've been there many times, they are a very friendly and welcoming bunch.

which machine did you buy? 😉


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

@MediumRoastSteam came away with a Synchronika and the flow kit, tbf I'd done an awful lot of research beforehand, and it came down to the Bianca or the Synch, but after seeing and hearing both machines and chatting about my usage there was really only one choice.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Deegee said:


> @MediumRoastSteam came away with a Synchronika and the flow kit, tbf I'd done an awful lot of research beforehand, and it came down to the Bianca or the Synch, but after seeing and hearing both machines and chatting about my usage there was really only one choice.


 Oh! Very nice! What swayed you to the ECM + valve over the Lelit which has everything already as standard? Did they fit the kit for you?


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

@MediumRoastSteam The Bianca had a smaller footprint, plus the water tank being movable would have been advantageous, but I liked the heavier gauge material ECM use, the ECM/Profitec machines were quieter than the Bianca, plus I've been in the business of repairing high tech electronics etc for decades and whilst all machines use a Gicar unit I didn't want programmable pre-infusion etc which along with the paddle is one of the reasons for buying the Bianca.
That doesn't mean I didn't like the Lelit, just that side by side I liked the ECM more, plus my OH preferred the look of the Synch over the Bianca, and I'd be a fool to allow the "I told you the other one was better" argument to surface in a year of twos time without just cause....


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

P.S. I took the kit away to be fitted in the future, I wanted to get to grips with the std machine before getting into the flow control game.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Deegee said:


> I told you the other one was better


 That has a 0.9 weight on my inputs. 😂😂😂😂😂😂 (out of 1!)

I had a Profitec 700 before, I think I know what you mean. 😊 - enjoy the ECM!


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

@MediumRoastSteam thanks for the good wishes, maybe it's karma, but after spending yesterday installing it and filling/flushing the boilers (the manual lies btw), and generally getting it ready for use, my caffeine border time had been breached, so the first coffee from it was this morning, @BlackCatCoffee Choc point, first double out was bang on the money, perfect extraction and taste, it was better than anything I'd ever managed with my GC. Funny how in life when you expect a fight and then everything turns out wonderfully with no drama. 😎


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Mrco1 said:


> Hey everyone, has anybody had to send their machines back for the 12 monthly health check? Considering buying a Lelit Elizabeth and was disappointed to see that the 24 month warranty is only valid if it is sent back for the health check*. Considering I live in Scotland this is pretty unpractical for me.





MediumRoastSteam said:


> That's incredibly annoying and impractical. Why would anyone send a perfectly fine working machine back to the retailer, at a great expense, just in case? Personally, I would not bother. There's more risk it will get damaged in transit. If this is the case now, I would strongly look elsewhere.
> 
> edit: https://www.espressounderground.co.uk/Lelit-PL92T-p/pl92t.htm


 Please read, I actually contacted Bella Barista with regards to this.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/44127-bella-barista-warranty/?do=embed&comment=846512&embedComment=846512&embedDo=findComment

There's been some clarification on the warranty terms. the 12th month check is optional and does not affect the second year.


----------



## Mrco1 (May 19, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Please read, I actually contacted Bella Barista with regards to this.
> 
> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/44127-bella-barista-warranty/?do=embed&comment=846512&embedComment=846512&embedDo=findComment
> 
> There's been some clarification on the warranty terms. the 12th month check is optional and does not affect the second year.


 This is brilliant news, will probably end up ordering an Elizabeth now from there. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## P1Fanatic (Mar 6, 2021)

Thanks for getting it clarified. Strange they never mentioned it being optional when I queried it over email last week. Maybe had quite a few queries on the change in terms and had a rethink.

I ended up ordering a machine elsewhere although warranty wasn't the only difference as price (delivered) was £150 more at BB.


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

Just taken my Alex Duetto back to Bella Barista having had it serviced last year. I had over tightened the steam valve tap and broken the washer. It was changed and the machine is back and working well.
I just wanted to share my experience of their fabulous service!


----------



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

Ordered at 14:42.... despatched 14:50!

:good:


----------



## CoffeePhilE (Jan 4, 2021)

I've only had two experiences with them, both recent, and both pre-sale. The first, a lady called Olivia, was first-rate, excellent advice, helpful and not at all restrictive with her time. The second, well, all I will say is much less so.

Hence .... reading this thread.

If I were to base a buying decision on the first experience, I would have no hesitation. If I were to do it based on the second, all I want to say is it left me well-motivated to buy something else, somewhere else. That said, as the saying goes, one swallow does not a summer make.

Reading this thread suggests, by and large, service is regarded as being very good, and not just pre-sale advice but what's (usually) far more important, post-sale experiences.

Hmmm.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Only ever had positive experiences with BB.


----------



## Sharkie (Apr 29, 2013)

I have only had good experiences too


----------



## EmptyBarn (2 mo ago)

The Team at Bella Barista have provided me with excellent service; well done and thank you all concerned. Highly recommended.


----------

